# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از منفی 33 درصد کنکور 99 و رتبه زیر 5000 Artur

## mahdi_artur

*سلام دوستان 
از اسم تاپیک مشخصه، 
این تاپیک جهت شروع از صفر نیست! فقط دوستانی مطالعه اش کنن که منفی 33 درصد هستن و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مطالعه ای برای کنکور 99 نداشتند!
داخل این 32 روز، قراره 2 سری 14 روزه رشد عالی داشته باشید، 
دوستانی که قبلا شروع نداشتند و یا شروع شون جدی نبوده یا به هر دلیلی فکر میکنن الان میتونن حداقل 30 روز برای 99 با قاطعیت شروع به خوندن کنن پس بسم الله،**این برنامه شامل 4 فاز هست، به این ترتیب:
**فاز اول : 14 روز نخست مطالعه مباحث پایه سوم
فاز دوم : برگزاری آزمون جامع اول (آزمون توسط استارتر ارائه میشه)
فاز سوم: 14 روز دوم مطالعه مباحث پایه دوم + بخشی از مباحث مهم تر و آسان تر پیش
فاز چهارم: برگزاری آزمون جامع دوم**14 روز اول:
در طی 14 روز اول قرار هست 
زیست سوم کااااامل مطالعه بشه + تست
ادبیات پایه سوم کامل مطالعه بشه (لغات و قرابت معنایی) ،
+ در زمان های استراحت تون 16 پست تاپیک تاریخ ادبیات به آدرسhttp://forum.konkur.in/thread73266-2.html#post1612040  کاااامل مطالعه بشه (روزی یک پست کافیه) 
زبان فارسی فقط برای علاقه مندان و به شدت سخت کوشایی که میخوان بترکونن کامل مطالعه بشه
فیزیک 3 کامل مطالعه بشه + تست
احتمال و تابع و حد و مشتق از ریاضی کامل مطالعه بشه + تست
شیمی و دینی و عربی و زبان سوم کامل مطالعه بشه (اگر زبان تون قویه بجای زبان 3 حتما زبان پیش رو بخونید)
جبرانی هم که داخل برنامه گذاشته شده تا اگر خدای نکرده درسی باقی موند جبران کنید.


فایل پی دی اف فاز اول برنامه: tajrobi14days.pdf - یو آپلود
**تذکرات مهم:
در صورت هر گونه خود شیرینی دوستانی که به قصد مسخره کردن میان و بقیه رو آزار میدن ، برخورد می کنیم.این برنامه برای مطالعه 30 روز تا کنکوره نه 300 روز پس بچه ها طبیعتا این 30 روز باید شدید ترین فشار رو بیارید تا اجراش کنید(فقط دوستایی اجرا کنن که میتونن و میخوان)حداقل تایم مطالعاتی که باید قرار بدید روزی 16 الی 18 ساعته، 30 روز باید بخونید پس خستگی رو کنار بگذارید و فقط به فکر نتیجه گرفتن باشید.برنامه ویژه دینی رو جدای از این برنامه باید هر روز اجرا کنید تا یه نتیجه عااااالی بگیرید ، دینی سوم داخل این 14 روز هستش ، پس دینی دوم وپیش داخل برنامه ویژه دینی برای 100 زدن این درس قرار داده شده.ارائه گزارش کار هم اختیاریه، میتونید این 30 روز هر شب بیاید گزارش هم بدید همین جا، مطمئنم نتیجه میگیرید.

**فوق برنامه دینی جهت 100 زدن دینی در مدت کوتاه: (شروع از فردا 28 تیرماه)

28 تیر: درس 1 و 2 دینی229 تیر: درس 3 دینی230 تیر: مرور+تست درس 1 تا 331 تیر: درس 5 دینی 21 مرداد: درس 1 دینی 42 مرداد: درس 2 و 3 دینی43 مرداد: مرور+تست درس 1 و 2 دینی 4 + درس 5 دینی 24 مرداد: درس 6 دینی 25 مرداد: مرور درس 1 تا 6 دینی 26 مرداد: درس 7 دینی 27 مرداد: درس 9 دینی 28 مرداد: مرور + تست درس 7 و 9 دینی 2 (ترکیب برزخ و قیامت)9 مرداد: درس 10 و 11 دینی 210 مرداد: درس 4 دینی 411 مرداد: مرور + تست درس 4 دینی 4 + درس 10 و 11 دینی 212 مرداد: درس 13 و 14 دینی 2 (درس 13 فقط متن کتاب مطالعه شود)13مرداد: درس 15 و 16 دینی 214مرداد: مرور + تست درس 13 تا 16 دینی 215 و 16 و 17 مرداد: جمع بندی و مرور کامل سریع متن کتاب دینی 2 و درس 1 تا 4 دینی پیش18 مرداد: درس 5 دینی 419 مرداد: درس 6 دینی 420 مرداد: مرور+تست درس 5 و 6 دینی 421 مرداد: درس 7 دینی 422 مرداد: درس 8 دینی 423 مرداد: مرور+تست درس 7 و 8 دینی 424 مرداد: درس 9 و 10 دینی 425 و 26 و 27 مرداد: مرور و جمع بندی کامل سریع متن کتاب درسی دینی 4 درس 5 تا 10
**منابع دینی: میتونید از هر منبعی استفاده کنید، جزوات بنده هست که لینکشون پایین قرار گرفته، 500 تست برتر هم هست، البته کتاب های بازاری مثل آیکیو و خط ویژه هم خوبن، مهم برنامه هست مگرنه هیچ منبعی بدون برنامه نتیجه نمیده هرچقدر هم که خوب باشه.
این تاپیک ها هم برای منابع و تست زنی شاید بدردتون بخوره.**
http://forum.konkur.in/thread73269.html#post1612051
**جمع بندی سریع کل آیات دین و زندگی کنکور Artur
**برای مطالعه زیست هم داخل برنامه به این دلیل پایه سوم در ابتدا قرار گرفت که پیش فرض من این بود که لااقل 3 فصل اول دوم که فصول پایه ای هستند رو بچه ها مطالعه داشتند قبلا و الان کار سخت تر یعنی مطالعه پایه سوم که هم سوالات زیادی مشترک با نظام جدید داره و هم بودجه بندی سنگین تری نسبت به پایه دوم داره رو اول مطالعه کنید (سال گذشته اکثر سوالات مشترک با نظام جدید از پایه سوم بود و من مطمئنم اشکال اصلی بچه ها هم روی فصول خاصی از زیست سوم مثل فصل 11 و فصل 8 و فصل 4 و شایدم 3 باشه) ،

اما اگر نیاز به یک برنامه با ماهیت ترکیبی تر و مبحثی محور دارید میتونید این برنامه رو اختصاصی پیش ببرید ولی بازم پیشنهادم برنامه اصلی تاپیک هست،
به این ترتیب: (قسمت های مشترک با ن.جدید داخل پرانتز)
زنجیره بافت شناسی و فیزیولوژی پایه: (8 تا 10 تست 99 معادل 16 الی 20 درصد)

4 دوم گوارش (تاکید بر معده و روده باریک و جذب مواد و گاو)3 دوم بافت شناسی (فقط روخوانی کتاب بافت های گیاهی و جانوری)6 دوم گردش مواد (تاکید بر رگ ها و چرخه و ساختار قلب و تعریق و تعرق گیاهی)1 سوم ایمنی (تاکید بر ایمنی اختصاصی و آلرژی)4 سوم هورمون شناسی (تاکید بر هورمون های هیپوفیز پیشین و غده فوق کلیه و پانکراس)
زنجیره فیزیولوژی تنفس، دفع و حرکت: (6 تا 8 تست 99 معادل 12 الی 16 درصد)

8 پیش تنفس واقعی (تاکید بر مراحل نوری فتونستز + گیاهان کم و سی 4 ، کل تنفس سلولی)5 دوم تنفس (تاکید بر منحنی اسپیرومتری و فرایند تکلم و سرفه و عطسه در ترکیب با استفراغ)7 دوم دفع مواد زائد (تاکید بر ترشح بازجذب و تراوش مواد کلیه + شکل صفحه 105 (جایگاه رگ ها و بخش مرکزی و قشری کلیه و ...) + فعالیت کلیه مصنوعی کتاب)8 دوم حرکت (تاکید بر روند انقباض ماهیچه + بافت استخوانی + ساختار مفصل شکل صفحه 121 کتاب + حرکات گیاهی)(اختیاری جهت محکم کاری) چرخه جنسی زنان و مراحل اسپرم زایی مردان (2 یا 3 تست 99)
زنجیره پروتئین سازی و حفظی های ژنتیک جمعیت (7 الی 9 تست 99 معادل 14 الی 18 درصد)

5 سوم DNA (روخوانی ساختار دنا از روی کتاب + مراحل همانند سازی)1 پیش پروتئین سازی (تاکید بر مراحل رونویسی و ترجمه و به ویژه جهش ها)2 پیش مهندسی ژنتیک (تاکید بر مراحل مهندسی ژنتیک + ژن درمانی + کلون کردن از سلول تخصصی (دالی))5 پیش فقط مباحث حفظی فقط از متن کتاب درسی (شامل عوامل تغییر دهنده ساختار ژنی جمعیت (جهش، شارش، آمیزش غ تصادفی، رانش و انتخاب طبیعی) + اثر انتخاب طبیعی بر صفات پیوسته (جهت دار، پایدار کننده و گسلنده) + عوامل موثر بر جدایی خزانه ها (جدایی رفتاری، زیستگاهی، زمانی، مکانیکی، گامتی و نازیستایی ها) + خیلی مهم 1 تست حتمی 99 = گونه زایی هم میهنی و دگرمیهنی)
در بدترین حالت 42 درصد و در بهترین حالت 54 درصد کنکور از همین 3 زنجیره است، (یعنی 13 مبحث)

**استوکیومتری نیاز به یه تسلط جزئی به فصل 5 شیمی دوم داره به این معنی که جهت تسلط ؛ دوستان باید ساختار های شیمی رو کامل مسلط باشند (در اصل ساختار های شیمی مبحثی هست که پیش نیاز همه مباحث شیمیه و اتفاقا مبحثی هم هست که باید خارج از برنامه توسط دانش آموز در این مدت 28 روزه مداوم مطالعه بشه تا نتیجه بده چون واقعا مبحثی هست که اگر کسی 300 روز هم مطالعه اش کرده باشه ولی 30 روز آخر مرورش نکنه سر جلسه محاله مشکل پیدا نکنه)
برای مطالعه پیش نیاز همه فصل های شیمی یعنی ساختار های شیمی از این جزوه استفاده کنید:
برای عربی هم منظور ازعربی سوم مطالعه قواعد عربی 3 هست، مطالعه مهارت های ترجمه که کار خیلی آسون تری بوده و تست های درصد بیاری هم داخل کنکور داره موکول شده به 14 روز دوم، قرارمون این بود که کار سخت تر اول انجام بشه تا خیالمون راحت بشه.**[ نکته مهم ]* *3 روز یک بار کلا ماجرای جدای از این تاپیک و موضوعش داره، 
ولی چون مخاطبین این تاپیک دانش آموزان با سطح مختلفی هستند این دسته بندی میتونه مفید باشه:
1) دوستانی که صفر صفر بودن 3 روز یک بار یا 2 روز یک بار جامع زدن رو نمیتونن اجرا کنن، بیان آخر هر دوره 14 روزه یک آزمون جامع هم برای خودشون قرار بدن و یک روز هم برای تحلیل در این صورت 4 روز از 32 روز که کم کنیم 28 روز هم برای اجرای این برنامه فرصت باقیست،
2) دوستانی که صفر نیستند و قبلا مطالعه داشتند یکسری از درس ها رو ، بیان این برنامه رو یکم زود تر تمام کنن و آزمون های جامع بیشتری بزنن و تحلیل کنن
3) دوستانی که مطالعه شون متوسط بوده و قوی تر از دسته دوم هستن بیان 3 روز یک بار رو اجرا کنند و این برنامه که به روزی حدودا 8 الی 9 ساعت مطالعه نیاز داره رو پخش کنند داخل 3 روز یک بارشون ، یعنی تحلیل آزمون رو سریع تر انجام بدن و برسن به این برنامه و مرور و جمع بندی شون رو تکمیل کنند(اگر دقت کنید مباحث سخت تر که مطمئن بودم 80 درصد دانش آموزان مشکل دارن رو هم داخل برنامه قرار دادم این به نوعی رفع اشکال و تکمیل مطالعات قبلی هم محسوب میشه)
4) دسته چهارم و آخرین دسته ، دانش آموزان قوی یا فوق قوی هستن که داخل یک یا دو درس ضعف دارن این دسته باید بیان 2 روز یک بار 1 جامع بزنن و تحلیل کنن و درس هایی که مشکل داشتند رو از این برنامه داخل 2 روز یک بارشون پخش کنند تا نتیجه بگیرند.**[ نکته مهم پلاس ] چون فرصت کوتاهه بهترین و کوتاه ترین درسنامه های بازار مثل کتاب های خط ویژه و زیپ اندیشه فائق و ... منابع مناسب مطالعاتی محسوب میشن در کنار این منابع بهترین تست ها هم تست های کنکور های 5 6 سال اخیر هستند، برای دروس اختصاصی تست های کنکور و تست های منتخب آزمون های آزمایشی و برای دروس عمومی تست های کنکور کفایت میکنه.**[برنامه پیشنهادی]* *شبانه جهت تقویت مباحث پراکنده دروس عمومی:
**[این برنامه پیشنهادی شاید 1 ساعت برای اجرا زمان نیاز داشته باشه اما برگ برنده شما دراین مدت باقی میتونه باشه]
*
*هر روزی که بیهوده گذشت به اندازه 7 روز زمان از دست رفته، پس حتی1 ثانیه از این روز  ها رو از دست ندید چه برسه به 1 روز 
من مطمئن نیستم ، یقین دارم همگی موفق میشید 
............*
***آپدیت بعدی 14 روز دیگه**
**موفق باشین بچه ها*

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

داداش من هستم تا اخر 14 روز دومم میزاری؟فقط یچیزی با این برنامه زیست میشه چند زد؟

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

راستی داداش میشه زمین هم خودمون جدا از برنامه بخونیم و به پزشکی پردیس و داروسازی ملی امید داشته باشیم؟من مطمعنم بخدا قسم میخونم وهرشب میام گزارش میدم اینجا

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reyhanesarjaz


داداش من هستم تا اخر 14 روز دومم میزاری؟فقط یچیزی با این برنامه زیست میشه چند زد؟


خیلیم عالی، 
زیست پایه کامل بسته میشه ، پس حدود 50 تا 60 درصد ، 
بله ادامه برنامه هم 2 هفته دیگه قرار میگیره و پست اول آپدیت میشه.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reyhanesarjaz


راستی داداش میشه زمین هم خودمون جدا از برنامه بخونیم و به پزشکی پردیس و داروسازی ملی امید داشته باشیم؟من مطمعنم بخدا قسم میخونم وهرشب میام گزارش میدم اینجا


زمین سوم رو بخونید ولی قبلش حتما تایم مطالعاتی تون رو در نظر داشته باشید، زمین نباید به تایم بقیه دروس آسیبی بزنه.*

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

مرسی از راهنماییت من این برنامه رو میخونم یه چیزایی هم اضافه تر میخونم امیدوارم به این درصدا برسم خیلی امید دارم ادبیات 72 عربی 76 دینی 80 زبان 68 ریاضی 66 زیست 68 شیمی 70 فیزیک 52  ...راستی دینی باید کل آیه رو حفط باشیم دیگه؟

----------


## mahsa26

برا ما نظام جدیدا هم میشه؟

----------


## Fky

> برا ما نظام جدیدا هم میشه؟


سلام منم هر شب گزارش کار میدم ولی برنامه ام یه مدل دیگه اس دارم سه روز یه بار انجام میدم. اشکال نداره??

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reyhanesarjaz


مرسی از راهنماییت من این برنامه رو میخونم یه چیزایی هم اضافه تر میخونم امیدوارم به این درصدا برسم خیلی امید دارم ادبیات 72 عربی 76 دینی 80 زبان 68 ریاضی 66 زیست 68 شیمی 70 فیزیک 52  ...راستی دینی باید کل آیه رو حفط باشیم دیگه؟


خیلی هم عالی
انشالله بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa26


برا ما نظام جدیدا هم میشه؟


سلام 
اگر دقت کنید مباحث فیزیک و ریاضی که مشترکه، زیست یازدهم و شیمی یازدهم و کل عمومی های پایه یازدهم رو میتونید بجای عمومی ها  و اختصاصی های سال سوم در نظر بگیرید*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fky


سلام منم هر شب گزارش کار میدم ولی برنامه ام یه مدل دیگه اس دارم سه روز یه بار انجام میدم. اشکال نداره??


گزارش بدید، این تاپیک برای شروع صفر نیست هر دانش آموزی که جدی و مصمم بخواد بخونه این 30 روز رو میتونه گزارش بده.*

----------


## mahsa26

من هستم سعی میکنم گزارش کار بدم هرشب
تمام تلاشمومیکنم

----------


## فاطمه70

سلام من صفر نیستم ولی خوبم نخوندم
دوست دارم توی این طرحتون بابرنامه خودم شرکت کنم

----------


## konkurii99

خیلی ممنون ولی دوست عزیز فکر نمیکنید حتی با روزی ۱۸ ساعت هم نمیشه خوند؟؟واقعا وقت کم میارن ببینید من مسخره نمیکنم واقع بینانه دارم میگم ولی اخه کل فیزیک سوم واقعا نمیشه وقت کم میاد حداقل میگفتی فیزیک پیش ۲

----------


## fateme.Sa

سلام من پایم چون واقعا عاصی شدم از این همه نخوندنا...ولی خب منطقیه 18ساعت در روز؟ شدنیه؟ برای یک روز میشه ولی برای 32روز پشت سرهم 18ساعت؟؟ یعنی روزی در بهترین حالت 5ساعت خواب!

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه70


سلام من صفر نیستم ولی خوبم نخوندم
دوست دارم توی این طرحتون بابرنامه خودم شرکت کنم


سلام خیلیم عالی
انشالله بترکونید*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkurii99


خیلی ممنون ولی دوست عزیز فکر نمیکنید حتی با روزی ۱۸ ساعت هم نمیشه خوند؟؟واقعا وقت کم میارن ببینید من مسخره نمیکنم واقع بینانه دارم میگم ولی اخه کل فیزیک سوم واقعا نمیشه وقت کم میاد حداقل میگفتی فیزیک پیش ۲


خواهش می کنم
30 روز بیشتر نمونده و هدف مطالعه فیزیک پایه است، از فیزیک پایه ، فیزیک سوم دشوار تر از فیزیک دوم (دهم) بود، لذا اول کار دشوار تر انجام بشه بعدا کار ساده تر یعنی اول فیزیک پایه سوم بعدا فیزیک دوم .
در مورد سختی کار هم باید به زمان کم اشاره کنیم، در زمان کم تنها راه موفق شدن انجام دادن کارای سخت تره ، عادی پیش روی کردن نیازی به زدن تاپیک نداشت به نظرم

*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme.Sa


سلام من پایم چون واقعا عاصی شدم از این همه نخوندنا...ولی خب منطقیه 18ساعت در روز؟ شدنیه؟ برای یک روز میشه ولی برای 32روز پشت سرهم 18ساعت؟؟ یعنی روزی در بهترین حالت 5ساعت خواب!


بله شدنیه، 
اگر 60 روز مونده بود نه شدنی نبود
ولی حدود 28 روز سختی کشیدن به نظرم منطقی و شدنی هست،
به اون دوستمون هم گفتم ، این تاپیک برای دوستانی هست که میخوان هر طور شده در این زمان کوتاه موفق بشن و الگوی سال های بعدی باشن، وگرنه نیازی به این تاپیک نبود.*

----------


## Moon.Sa

منم هستم
واقن خیلی نیاز داشتم به همچین جایی از وقتی عهدنامرو امضا کردم مرسی استارتر
فقط من برنامه خودمو میخونم که این مباحث رو هم توش داره
هرشب میام گزارش کار میدم  :Y (589):

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> *سلام دوستان 
> از اسم تاپیک مشخصه، 
> این تاپیک جهت شروع از صفر نیست! فقط دوستانی مطالعه اش کنن که منفی 33 درصد هستن و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مطالعه ای برای کنکور 99 نداشتند!
> داخل این 32 روز، قراره 2 سری 14 روزه رشد عالی داشته باشید، 
> دوستانی که قبلا شروع نداشتند و یا شروع شون جدی نبوده یا به هر دلیلی فکر میکنن الان میتونن حداقل 30 روز برای 99 با قاطعیت شروع به خوندن کنن پس بسم الله،
> 
> 14 روز اول:
> در طی 14 روز اول قرار هست 
> زیست سوم کااااامل مطالعه بشه + تست
> ...


میشه منابع پیشنهادی خودتون رو هم بگید و نیازه برای درس ها تست از کتاب های تکمیلی هم بزنیم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahnazz


میشه منابع پیشنهادی خودتون رو هم بگید و نیازه برای درس ها تست از کتاب های تکمیلی هم بزنیم؟


چون فرصت کوتاهه بهترین و کوتاه ترین درسنامه های بازار مثل کتاب های خط ویژه و زیپ اندیشه فائق و ... منابع مناسب مطالعاتی محسوب میشن در کنار این منابع بهترین تست ها هم تست های کنکور های 5 6 سال اخیر هستند، برای دروس اختصاصی تست های کنکور و تست های منتخب آزمون های آزمایشی و برای دروس عمومی تست های کنکور کفایت میکنه.*

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> *
> 
> چون فرصت کوتاهه بهترین و کوتاه ترین درسنامه های بازار مثل کتاب های خط ویژه و زیپ اندیشه فائق و ... منابع مناسب مطالعاتی محسوب میشن در کنار این منابع بهترین تست ها هم تست های کنکور های 5 6 سال اخیر هستند، برای دروس اختصاصی تست های کنکور و تست های منتخب آزمون های آزمایشی و برای دروس عمومی تست های کنکور کفایت میکنه.*


مرسی واقعا ممنونم از شما فقط من برنامه رو دیدم تایم مطالعاتی برای روز اول حدود 8 ساعت و نیم بود ولی تو تایپیک گفتید شما برای رسوندن برنامه سما باید 16 تا 18 ساعت مطالعه روزانه داشته باشید یکم گیج شدم میشه برنامه رو یک بار کامل برام توضیح  بدیدو میشه تو این 14 روز اول ما پییش1 بعلاوه پایه 3 کامل بخونیم؟

----------


## Unicorn_m

سلام...
من صفر نیستم ولی از نظر تایمی متاسفانه مشکل دارم و تایم مطالعم اومده پایین...
اگر مشکلی نیست و بقیه گزارش کار میدن منم میتونم گزارش کار بدم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahnazz


مرسی واقعا ممنونم از شما فقط من برنامه رو دیدم تایم مطالعاتی برای روز اول حدود 8 ساعت و نیم بود ولی تو تایپیک گفتید شما برای رسوندن برنامه سما باید 16 تا 18 ساعت مطالعه روزانه داشته باشید یکم گیج شدم میشه برنامه رو یک بار کامل برام توضیح  بدیدو میشه تو این 14 روز اول ما پییش1 بعلاوه پایه 3 کامل بخونیم؟


خواهش می کنم
ببینید تایم پیش فرضی که نوشته شده یک واحد از تایم کلی هست که باید به اون درس بدید، مثلا اگر 1 واحد از تایم کلی درسی 1 ساعت و نیم باشه ، ممکنه شما 2 واحد از درس مورد نظر رو مطالعه کنید یعنی 3 ساعت، و شخص دیگه واسش همون 1 واحد یعنی 1 و نیم ساعت کافی باشه، برای دوستانی که تازه میخوان شروع کنند قطعا این واحد ها برای مطالعه و تست زدن هر درس بیشتر میشه و برای دوستی که به دید جمع بندی و مرور به این برنامه نگاه میکنه خب تعداد هر واحد کمتر ، 
به نظر من کسی که تازه شروع کرده قطعا از هر درس حدود 2 واحد تایم برمیداره در این صورت بین 16 تا 18 ساعت زمان برای اجرای کامل برنامه نیاز داره که باید خودش این تایم رو مدیریت کنه تا برنامه فاز اول کامل اجرا بشه.*

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> *
> 
> خواهش می کنم
> ببینید تایم پیش فرضی که نوشته شده یک واحد از تایم کلی هست که باید به اون درس بدید، مثلا اگر 1 واحد از تایم کلی درسی 1 ساعت و نیم باشه ، ممکنه شما 2 واحد از درس مورد نظر رو مطالعه کنید یعنی 3 ساعت، و شخص دیگه واسش همون 1 واحد یعنی 1 و نیم ساعت کافی باشه، برای دوستانی که تازه میخوان شروع کنند قطعا این واحد ها برای مطالعه و تست زدن هر درس بیشتر میشه و برای دوستی که به دید جمع بندی و مرور به این برنامه نگاه میکنه خب تعداد هر واحد کمتر ، 
> به نظر من کسی که تازه شروع کرده قطعا از هر درس حدود 2 واحد تایم برمیداره در این صورت بین 16 تا 18 ساعت زمان برای اجرای کامل برنامه نیاز داره که باید خودش این تایم رو مدیریت کنه تا برنامه فاز اول کامل اجرا بشه.*


درسته الان متوجه شدم بعد یه سوال دیگه الان این 14 روز اول برای پایه3 هست بعد برنامه ای شما برای پایه 2 و پیش1 و پیش 2 ندارید؟ اونا چی میشن؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Unicorn_m


سلام...
من صفر نیستم ولی از نظر تایمی متاسفانه مشکل دارم و تایم مطالعم اومده پایین...
اگر مشکلی نیست و بقیه گزارش کار میدن منم میتونم گزارش کار بدم؟


سلام
اگر شرکت کنید خیلی عالی میشه ، هم انگیزه ای میشه برای بقیه دوستان و هم خودتون انشالله تایم مطالعه رو بهبود بدید (شروع از صفر فقط برای کسی نیست که صفره ، خیلی از بچه ها این روز ها خسته شدن و نیازه که یه شروع خوب برای ادامه دادن مسیرشون داشته باشند)*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahnazz


درسته الان متوجه شدم بعد یه سوال دیگه الان این 14 روز اول برای پایه3 هست بعد برنامه ای شما برای پایه 2 و پیش1 و پیش 2 ندارید؟ اونا چی میشن؟


قاعدتا 14 روز بعدی پایه دومه، 
من احتمال میدم شما به حکم جمع بندی به این برنامه نگاه کردین ، چون برنامه یکم فراتر از جمع بندیه لذا پیش دانشگاهی رو شامل نمیشه، ولی شما خودتون میتونید برنامه رو باز هم فشرده تر کنید و پیش 1 و 2 رو هم قرار بدید داخل ، قاعدتا برای شخصی که مطالعه کافی نداشته خیلی سخته که در عرض 32 روز پایه و پیش رو تموم کنه.*

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> *
> 
> قاعدتا 14 روز بعدی پایه دومه، 
> من احتمال میدم شما به حکم جمع بندی به این برنامه نگاه کردین ، چون برنامه یکم فراتر از جمع بندیه لذا پیش دانشگاهی رو شامل نمیشه، ولی شما خودتون میتونید برنامه رو باز هم فشرده تر کنید و پیش 1 و 2 رو هم قرار بدید داخل ، قاعدتا برای شخصی که مطالعه کافی نداشته خیلی سخته که در عرض 32 روز پایه و پیش رو تموم کنه.*


راستش من پایم متوسطه و صفر صفر نیستم برعکس پایه عمومی ها بسیار قوی و زیست و شیمی خوبی دارمم فقط 2 ماهه به دلایل مختلف نخوندم و بیشتر نگرانی من برای ریاضی و فیزیک هست اگر بشه منو راهنمایی کنید برای رسیدن به درصد بین 50 تا 75 توی این دو تا درس چه مباحثی رو بخونم و از چ منابعب بقیه درس ها رو میتونم تو 30 روز برسونم ممنون میشم واقعا اگر کمکم کنید

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahnazz


راستش من پایم متوسطه و صفر صفر نیستم برعکس پایه عمومی ها بسیار قوی و زیست و شیمی خوبی دارمم فقط 2 ماهه به دلایل مختلف نخوندم و بیشتر نگرانی من برای ریاضی و فیزیک هست اگر بشه منو راهنمایی کنید برای رسیدن به درصد بین 50 تا 75 توی این دو تا درس چه مباحثی رو بخونم و از چ منابعب بقیه درس ها رو میتونم تو 30 روز برسونم ممنون میشم واقعا اگر کمکم کنید


با ریاضی همین برنامه جلو بیاید + مبحث آمار رو هم خودتون خارج از برنامه بخونید.
برای فیزیک هم علاوه بر پیشروی با این برنامه این تاپیک رو هم ببینید: 
53 درصد سوالات فیزیک کنکور 99 در یک فایل 2 صفحه ای (مهم و فـــوری)
*

----------


## Future

اقای mahdi artur خواستم بخاطر تاپیکای خوبی که زدید برای بچه هایی که الان قطعا بیشتر استرسشون بی برنامگی هست تشکر کنم 
قطعا قلب بزرگی دارید و صدالبته مثل شما افراد دیگه ای هم دیدم توی انجمن که به بچه ها کمک میکنن واقعا کار بزرگی میکنید و قطعا انرژی مثبت این کار به خودتون برمیگرده :Yahoo (45):

----------


## فاطمه70

همچنین شما
ففط از کی تایم مطالعه بذاریم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه70


همچنین شما
ففط از کی تایم مطالعه بذاریم


شروع از فردا 28 تیر ماه
بدون وقفه 14 روز جلو برید*

----------


## mahsa26

یعنی دیگه لازم نیس ک بریم کنکورای سالای قبلو بزنیم؟طبق برنامه ی سه روز یک بار؟

----------


## فاطمه70

گفتن که فقط تست کنکور بزنیم حین خوندن
تا تموم نشه که سه روز یک بار معنی نداره
ولی اگر میتونین که از اول مرداد شروع کنید

----------


## فاطمه70

اوکی
پس تا فردا

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> *
> 
> با ریاضی همین برنامه جلو بیاید + مبحث آمار رو هم خودتون خارج از برنامه بخونید.
> برای فیزیک هم علاوه بر پیشروی با این برنامه این تاپیک رو هم ببینید: 
> 53 درصد سوالات فیزیک کنکور 99 در یک فایل 2 صفحه ای (مهم و فـــوری)
> *


خیلی خیلی ازتون ممنونم واقعا ممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa26


یعنی دیگه لازم نیس ک بریم کنکورای سالای قبلو بزنیم؟طبق برنامه ی سه روز یک بار؟


3 روز یک بار کلا ماجرای جدای از این تاپیک و موضوعش داره،ولی چون مخاطبین این تاپیک دانش آموزان با سطح مختلفی هستند این دسته بندی میتونه مفید باشه:
1) دوستانی که صفر صفر بودن 3 روز یک بار یا 2 روز یک بار جامع زدن رو نمیتونن اجرا کنن، بیان آخر هر دوره 14 روزه یک آزمون جامع هم برای خودشون قرار بدن و یک روز هم برای تحلیل در این صورت 4 روز از 32 روز که کم کنیم 28 روز هم برای اجرای این برنامه فرصت باقیست،
2) دوستانی که صفر نیستند و قبلا مطالعه داشتند یکسری از درس ها رو ، بیان این برنامه رو یکم زود تر تمام کنن و آزمون های جامع بیشتری بزنن و تحلیل کنن
3) دوستانی که مطالعه شون متوسط بوده و قوی تر از دسته دوم هستن بیان 3 روز یک بار رو اجرا کنند و این برنامه که به روزی حدودا 8 الی 9 ساعت مطالعه نیاز داره رو پخش کنند داخل 3 روز یک بارشون ، یعنی تحلیل آزمون رو سریع تر انجام بدن و برسن به این برنامه و مرور و جمع بندی شون رو تکمیل کنند(اگر دقت کنید مباحث سخت تر که مطمئن بودم 80 درصد دانش آموزان مشکل دارن رو هم داخل برنامه قرار دادم این به نوعی رفع اشکال و تکمیل مطالعات قبلی هم محسوب میشه)
4) دسته چهارم و آخرین دسته ، دانش آموزان قوی یا فوق قوی هستن که داخل یک یا دو درس ضعف دارن این دسته باید بیان 2 روز یک بار 1 جامع بزنن و تحلیل کنن و درس هایی که مشکل داشتند رو از این برنامه داخل 2 روز یک بارشون پخش کنند تا نتیجه بگیرند.
*

----------


## aysan 18

_آقا رو منم حساب کنید 
البته گزارشم طبق برنامه ی خودم هست اشکالی که نداره؟(نظام جدیدم)_

----------


## mahdi_artur

*بچه های عزیز لطفا از فردا گزارش کارتون رو هر شب ارسال کنید و تایم اینجا اومدن رو به صفر برسونید ، 
14 روز دیگه مطابق مباحث برنامه ازتون آزمون میگیرم ، تا اون موقع گزارش بدید و حسابی تلاش کنید ، 
اگرم مطابق برنامه ما نمیخونید هیچ اشکالی نداره فقط گزارش بدید و خوب درس بخونید
دیگه حرفی نیست، 
این 14 روز کمه ولی هر روزش معادل یک هفته است که درس بخونید، پس استفاده کنید ازش 
یا علی*

----------


## fta445

بچه ها منم واقعا ديگه ازين همه كم كارى و نخوندن،بريدم و خسته شدم
منم ميخوام شروع كنم و بيام هر شب گزارش بدم
تو عمرم تا حالا ١٦ ساعت درس نخوندم.اميدوارم كه بتونم چون تنها راهمه

----------


## ftm Honey

من بزنامه خودمو دارم و اونم ۱۸ ساعتس 
جنابarturمیشه منم بیام گزارش بدم؟!؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fta445


بچه ها منم واقعا ديگه ازين همه كم كارى و نخوندن،بريدم و خسته شدم
منم ميخوام شروع كنم و بيام هر شب گزارش بدم
تو عمرم تا حالا ١٦ ساعت درس نخوندم.اميدوارم كه بتونم چون تنها راهمه







 نوشته اصلی توسط ftm Honey


من بزنامه خودمو دارم و اونم ۱۸ ساعتس 
جنابarturمیشه منم بیام گزارش بدم؟!؟


خیلی هم عااااالی 
حتما گزارش بدید*

----------


## mahsa26

مرسیییییی

----------


## Grace

سلام چه تاپیک خوبی
منم گزارش میدم از فردا :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Sogol511

سلام منم هر شب میخوام گزارش بدم اینجا خیلی عالیه

----------


## آینده

> [COLOR=Blue][SIZE=2][B]*سلام دوستان 
> **از اسم تاپیک مشخصه، 
> **این تاپیک جهت شروع از صفر نیست!
> موفق باشین بچه ها*


سلام خیلی ممنون از برنامه خوبتون، من از اعضای قدیمی انجمنم ولی با یه اکانت دیگه اوایل عید  اومدم سایت و نوشتم که می خوام شروع کنم به خوندن ولی از این موقع تا حالا شروع نکردم (شما بذارید به پای کاهلی و تنبلی و سستی)
ولی اگر خدا بخواد می خوام با این برنامه پیش برم.
فقط دو سوال: بهتر نیست که برنامه ادبیات و عربی ، مبحثی باشه تا درس به درس؟
و سوال دیگه اینکه، شیمی سه، استوکیومتری نیاز به پیش نیاز نداره؟ ( البته همین جا یه سوال دیگه پیش میاد که چرا برنامه رو از سوم شروع کردید و مثلا زیست رو به صورت ترکیبی جلو نرفتید)
عذرخواهی می کنم زیاد سوال پرسیدم. چون صفرم، سردرگمم.
بازم ممنون

----------


## Maryam_rsv

من یه سوال دارم
زیست و شیمی دوم چی پس...از سوم شروع کنیم.مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آینده


سلام خیلی ممنون از برنامه خوبتون، من از اعضای قدیمی انجمنم ولی با یه اکانت دیگه اوایل عید  اومدم سایت و نوشتم که می خوام شروع کنم به خوندن ولی از این موقع تا حالا شروع نکردم (شما بذارید به پای کاهلی و تنبلی و سستی)������
ولی اگر خدا بخواد می خوام با این برنامه پیش برم.
فقط دو سوال: بهتر نیست که برنامه ادبیات و عربی ، مبحثی باشه تا درس به درس؟
و سوال دیگه اینکه، شیمی سه، استوکیومتری نیاز به پیش نیاز نداره؟ ( البته همین جا یه سوال دیگه پیش میاد که چرا برنامه رو از سوم شروع کردید و مثلا زیست رو به صورت ترکیبی جلو نرفتید)
عذرخواهی می کنم زیاد سوال پرسیدم. چون صفرم، سردرگمم.
بازم ممنون������



سلام
خواهش می کنم
ادبیات که مبحثی بسته میشه فقط لغت و قرابت از سال سوم بوده ، قسمتی از پست اول رو قرار میدم ، 

ادبیات پایه سوم کامل مطالعه بشه (لغات و قرابت معنایی) ،
+ در زمان های استراحت تون 16 پست تاپیک تاریخ ادبیات به آدرسhttp://forum.konkur.in/thread73266-2.html#post1612040 کاااامل مطالعه بشه (روزی یک پست کافیه)
زبان فارسی فقط برای علاقه مندان و به شدت سخت کوشایی که میخوان بترکونن کامل مطالعه بشه.

برای عربی هم منظور ازعربی سوم مطالعه قواعد عربی 3 هست، مطالعه مهارت های ترجمه که کار خیلی آسون تری بوده و تست های درصد بیاری هم داخل کنکور داره موکول شده به 14 روز دوم، قرارمون این بود که کار سخت تر اول انجام بشه تا خیالمون راحت بشه.

استوکیومتری نیاز به یه تسلط جزئی به فصل 5 شیمی دوم داره به این معنی که جهت تسلط ؛ دوستان باید ساختار های شیمی رو کامل مسلط باشند (در اصل ساختار های شیمی مبحثی هست که پیش نیاز همه مباحث شیمیه و اتفاقا مبحثی هم هست که باید خارج از برنامه توسط دانش آموز در این مدت 28 روزه مداوم مطالعه بشه تا نتیجه بده چون واقعا مبحثی هست که اگر کسی 300 روز هم مطالعه اش کرده باشه ولی 30 روز آخر مرورش نکنه سر جلسه محاله مشکل پیدا نکنه)
برای مطالعه پیش نیاز همه فصل های شیمی یعنی ساختار های شیمی از این جزوه استفاده کنید:


برای مطالعه زیست هم داخل برنامه به این دلیل پایه سوم در ابتدا قرار گرفت که پیش فرض من این بود که لااقل 3 فصل اول دوم که فصول پایه ای هستند رو بچه ها مطالعه داشتند قبلا و الان کار سخت تر یعنی مطالعه پایه سوم که هم سوالات زیادی مشترک با نظام جدید داره و هم بودجه بندی سنگین تری نسبت به پایه دوم داره رو اول مطالعه کنید (سال گذشته اکثر سوالات مشترک با نظام جدید از پایه سوم بود و من مطمئنم اشکال اصلی بچه ها هم روی فصول خاصی از زیست سوم مثل فصل 11 و فصل 8 و فصل 4 و شایدم 3 باشه) ،

اما اگر نیاز به یک برنامه با ماهیت ترکیبی تر و مبحثی محور دارید میتونید این برنامه رو اختصاصی پیش ببرید ولی بازم پیشنهادم برنامه اصلی تاپیک هست،
به این ترتیب: (قسمت های مشترک با ن.جدید داخل پرانتز)
زنجیره بافت شناسی و فیزیولوژی پایه: (8 تا 10 تست 99 معادل 16 الی 20 درصد)

4 دوم گوارش (تاکید بر معده و روده باریک و جذب مواد و گاو)3 دوم بافت شناسی (فقط روخوانی کتاب بافت های گیاهی و جانوری)6 دوم گردش مواد (تاکید بر رگ ها و چرخه و ساختار قلب و تعریق و تعرق گیاهی)1 سوم ایمنی (تاکید بر ایمنی اختصاصی و آلرژی)4 سوم هورمون شناسی (تاکید بر هورمون های هیپوفیز پیشین و غده فوق کلیه و پانکراس)

زنجیره فیزیولوژی تنفس، دفع و حرکت: (6 تا 8 تست 99 معادل 12 الی 16 درصد)


8 پیش تنفس واقعی (تاکید بر مراحل نوری فتونستز + گیاهان کم و سی 4 ، کل تنفس سلولی)5 دوم تنفس (تاکید بر منحنی اسپیرومتری و فرایند تکلم و سرفه و عطسه در ترکیب با استفراغ)7 دوم دفع مواد زائد (تاکید بر ترشح بازجذب و تراوش مواد کلیه + شکل صفحه 105 (جایگاه رگ ها و بخش مرکزی و قشری کلیه و ...) + فعالیت کلیه مصنوعی کتاب)8 دوم حرکت (تاکید بر روند انقباض ماهیچه + بافت استخوانی + ساختار مفصل شکل صفحه 121 کتاب + حرکات گیاهی)(اختیاری جهت محکم کاری) چرخه جنسی زنان و مراحل اسپرم زایی مردان (2 یا 3 تست 99)

زنجیره پروتئین سازی و حفظی های ژنتیک جمعیت (7 الی 9 تست 99 معادل 14 الی 18 درصد)


5 سوم DNA (روخوانی ساختار دنا از روی کتاب + مراحل همانند سازی)1 پیش پروتئین سازی (تاکید بر مراحل رونویسی و ترجمه و به ویژه جهش ها)2 پیش مهندسی ژنتیک (تاکید بر مراحل مهندسی ژنتیک + ژن درمانی + کلون کردن از سلول تخصصی (دالی))5 پیش فقط مباحث حفظی فقط از متن کتاب درسی (شامل عوامل تغییر دهنده ساختار ژنی جمعیت (جهش، شارش، آمیزش غ تصادفی، رانش و انتخاب طبیعی) + اثر انتخاب طبیعی بر صفات پیوسته (جهت دار، پایدار کننده و گسلنده) + عوامل موثر بر جدایی خزانه ها (جدایی رفتاری، زیستگاهی، زمانی، مکانیکی، گامتی و نازیستایی ها) + خیلی مهم 1 تست حتمی 99 = گونه زایی هم میهنی و دگرمیهنی)

در بدترین حالت 42 درصد و در بهترین حالت 54 درصد کنکور از همین 3 زنجیره است، (یعنی 13 مبحث)*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Maryam_rsv


من یه سوال دارم
زیست و شیمی دوم چی پس...از سوم شروع کنیم.مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟


سلام
قسمت زیست از پست بالا رو کامل مطالعه کنید
شیمی دوم به همراه قسمتی از پیش 14 روز دوم 

*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*بچه ها پست اول آپدیت شد،
14 روز دیگه دوباره آپدیت میکنم
موفق باشید.
خداحافظتون*

----------


## Imana

سلام دوستان منم از الان اومدم قراره شروع كنم ميام گزارش ميدم ايشالله هممون موفق بشيم

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

ساعت بیداری:5 صبح خاموشی:11 شب...13 ساعت خوندم  فعلا ..دندانپزشکی منتظر منه ..یا میرسم یا باید برسم بهش

----------


## Imana

سلام 
امروز چون ديرباچالشتون اشناشدم تاالان بابرنامه شما 13ساعت خوندم وبيشترش ميكنم به اميد خدا :Yahoo (3):

----------


## این منم

سلام من الان بهتون میپیوندم وشروع میکنم مصمم ترممنونم اززحماتتون

----------


## فاطمه70

سلام ۱۴ساعت
زیست
شیمی 
فیزیک
دینی

----------


## kousar_s

سلام منم هستم نظام جدیدم ✋

----------


## kousar_s

سلام لطفا تکضیحات بیشتر برای نظام جدید بزارین

----------


## kousar_s

سلام من نظام جدیدم شرکت میکنم فقط توضیح بیشتر بدای نظام جدید بزارین

----------


## Unicorn_m

سلام صبح بخیر...این برنامه دیروزم

شنبه ۲۸ تیر ۱۳۹۹

کل تایم: ۵۱۰ دقیقه

مطالب:
آزمون عمومی قلم چی(شماره ۱-پایه ۱۰ و ۱۱)
مبحث حواس و دستگاه حرکتی زیست
مسائل شیمی کنکور ریاضی خارج ۹۰
دروس ۱ تا ۳ دینی دهم
تست قرابت(جمع بندی دهم)

پ.ن:میدونم تایمم کمه اما برای منی که تو هفته اخیر تایم مطالعم حتی به صفر هم رسیده بود پیشرفت خوبی بود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahsa26

سلام ببخشید بابت دیرکرد
گزارش دیروز:2ساعت مطالعه ایمنی زیست + 1 ساعت تستهای کنکور مربوط ب فصل
75 دقیقه تا 1 ساعت تست شیمی فصل 3 دوازدهم
1ساعت مطالعه ادبیات از ستایش تا درس 5
75 دقیقه تا 1 ساعت تست فصل 1 فیزیک دوازدهم
15_30 دقیقه تست واژگان درس 1 عربی دوازدهم

----------


## Fky

سلام ببخشید من دیشب نت نداشتم 

گزارش روز اول : 11:30 کل تایم
کنکور 96 داخل و تحلیل کامل دروس عمومی + مطالعه و مرور و تحلیل زمین + برنامه ثابت زیست

----------


## Imana

سلام من اومدم امروز تاالان 12 ساعت خوندم ميخوام تاسه ساعت ديگه هم ادامه بدم
تست براي فيزيك +تحليل+مرور نكات وفرمولها
تست براي شيمي+تحليل
تست ثا بت زيست
ديني مرور ايه هاي كنكور
يك آزمون عمومي
اميدوارم شماهم مثل من تاروز آخراكتيو بمونين و خسته نشييييين  :Y (471):

----------


## Imana

البته راستش من نظام جديدم وكاملابابرنامه شمانيستم چون نواقصم زياده فقط بااجازه توچالشتون باشم.

----------


## mahdi_artur

****کوییز یهویی امروز***
*وحشت و ترس را تجربه کنید!*
چه بچه هایی که با برنامه ما میان چه بچه هایی که با برنامه ما جلو نمیان ، 
هر دو گروه رو دعوت میکنم به کوییز یهویی امروز ، 
کووییز یهویی های ما از هر درسی ممکنه باشه و برای پاسخ دادن به اون یه تایم مشخص خیلی کم بزارید و کامل بزنیدش و تحلیلش کنید، 
دانلود کوویز یهویی امروز (((حتما دانلودددد کنید، بزنید و در زمان کیک و چایی خوردن تحلیل کنیددددد!!!)))
(تعداد سوالات: 150 ، درس: ادبیات ، نوع سوالات: خفن جااامع)

اگه خدایی نکرده درصد گرفتید اینجا درصد کوییزتونو بزارید ! اگرم خدا خواست و درصد نگرفتید که هیچ!
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*دوستان گویا فایلی که ارسال کردم یه کوچولو آخرش ناقص بوده ، بنابراین تصمیم گرفتم فایل کاملش رو دوباره آپلود کنم اینجا تا بتونید سوالات رو بعد از پاسخ دادن تحلیل هم کنید ، با اجازه تون لینک فایل کامل رو اینجا میزارم !
(پست بالا هم البته ویرایش خورد)



*

----------


## DARKSIDER

> سلام من پایم چون واقعا عاصی شدم از این همه نخوندنا...ولی خب منطقیه 18ساعت در روز؟ شدنیه؟ برای یک روز میشه ولی برای 32روز پشت سرهم 18ساعت؟؟ یعنی روزی در بهترین حالت 5ساعت خواب!



منطقو ول کن. آیا هدفت اینقدر ارزش نداره که به خاطرش 32 روز کمتر از 5 یا حتی 3 4 ساعت بخوابی؟

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

.دیروز 14 خوندم..امروز هم 5 صبح بیدار شدم.دیر به دیر میام انجمن چون همه چی رو ممنوع کردم واسه خودم حتی گوشی 

#باشد که رستگار شویم..همچنان دندونپزشکی منتظر منه یا میرسم بهش یا باید برسم :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## فاطمه70

> .دیروز 14 خوندم..امروز هم 5 صبح بیدار شدم.دیر به دیر میام انجمن چون همه چی رو ممنوع کردم واسه خودم حتی گوشی 
> 
> #باشد که رستگار شویم..همچنان دندونپزشکی منتظر منه یا میرسم بهش یا باید برسم


مث خودمی هم شهری

----------


## m-h-s-h

سلام.من برای اولین باره که نظر میدم.منم تو این سی روز میخوام درس بخونم(اونم شدید).اگه امسال قبول نشم میرم سربازی.ولی من برنامه ی جداگانه ای دارم و نمیتانم با این برنامه درس بخوانم.من زیاد آنلاین نیستم فقط میام و نتیجه ی آزمون های جامع قلم چی ام رو میذارم.راستی آقای غفوری ممنون از آزمون زیستتون.من چون درس نخواندم نتانستم جواب بدم ولی تو روزای آخر آزمونو از خودم امتحان میگیرم و نتیجه رو اینجا مینویسم(مطمئنم که درصد بالایی میزنم).انشاله که همه ی بچه ها مهم ترین آزمون زندگیشونو با موفقیت به پایان برسانند.فعلا...

----------


## mahsa26

سلام گزارش دیروز
دیدن فیلمای تورق سریع فصل ایمنی یازدهم
مطالعه فصل 6 زیست یازدهم(میتوز و میوز)
تست فیزیک
تست شیمی
 :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## MaEdEh022

سلام من ازت ممنونم واقعا ممنون که امید دادی
من صفر نیستم اما ول کرده بودم دیگه امسالو،من برنامم یه جورایی متفاوته چون پایه درسیم خیلی خوبه،میخواستم نظرتو راجبش بدونم
من میخوام اول همه عمومیارو توی 4روز بخونم بعد هر شب براش آزمون جامع بزنم که یادم نره و مرور کنم همش،و اختصاصی هاهم 2روز ریاضی،2روز فیزیک،3و نیم روز زیست و 3روز شیمی بخونم که میشه 10روز و در نهایت کل مطالعم میشه 14روز یعنی تا 14مرداد،و از 14مرداد تا 25مرداد به صورت 2روز یک بار آزمون جامع بزنم که میشه 6تا آزمون جامع 98و97و96داخل و خارج و از 25تا 30مرداد نکاتم و یه سری مرور ها و تورق سریع رو انجام بدم،به نظرت برنامه خوبیه؟؟میدونم طولانی شد اما خیلیییی لطف میکنی بهم جواب بدی
راحبه تایم مطالعه هم مشکلی ندارم با 16ساعت خوندن اگرم وقت کردم 20درصد هم اون آخرا زمین میخونم که شانسم برای داروسازی بالاتر بره

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MaEdEh022


سلام من ازت ممنونم واقعا ممنون که امید دادی
من صفر نیستم اما ول کرده بودم دیگه امسالو،من برنامم یه جورایی متفاوته چون پایه درسیم خیلی خوبه،میخواستم نظرتو راجبش بدونم
من میخوام اول همه عمومیارو توی 4روز بخونم بعد هر شب براش آزمون جامع بزنم که یادم نره و مرور کنم همش،و اختصاصی هاهم 2روز ریاضی،2روز فیزیک،3و نیم روز زیست و 3روز شیمی بخونم که میشه 10روز و در نهایت کل مطالعم میشه 14روز یعنی تا 14مرداد،و از 14مرداد تا 25مرداد به صورت 2روز یک بار آزمون جامع بزنم که میشه 6تا آزمون جامع 98و97و96داخل و خارج و از 25تا 30مرداد نکاتم و یه سری مرور ها و تورق سریع رو انجام بدم،به نظرت برنامه خوبیه؟؟میدونم طولانی شد اما خیلیییی لطف میکنی بهم جواب بدی
راحبه تایم مطالعه هم مشکلی ندارم با 16ساعت خوندن اگرم وقت کردم 20درصد هم اون آخرا زمین میخونم که شانسم برای داروسازی بالاتر بره


سلام این برنامه ای که گفتی اگر اجرا بشه برنامه خوبیه، (کلا برنامه ریزی کار کاملا شخصیه و هر کسی بهترین برنامه ریز واسه خودشه) ، اینم یه سبکی از جمع بندیه که بار ها دیدم بچه ها اجرا کردن ، حالا یکسری نتیجه گرفتن و یکسری هم نه ، کاملا بستگی به این موضوع داره که این برنامه به شخصیت درسی تو بخوره یا نه که این موضوع هم کاملا شخصیه و من نمیتونم نظر بدم ، مثلا ممکنه شما بتونید 16 ساعت از یک روز مطالعه رو ادبیات بخونید و جمع بندی کنید و شخص دیگه ای 2 ساعتم نتونه روی ادبیات بمونه و زود خسته و بی حوصله بشه پس کاملا شخصیه این موضوع و اگر باهاش اوکی هستی حتما اجراش کن چون دیگه تایمی نمونده برای آزمون و خطا و باید به هر روشی که بهتر میدونی جلو بری و درس ها رو جمع بندی کنی و آزمون بزنی
موفق باشی*

----------


## mahsa26

من فقط 25 تا سوال اولشو جواب دادم شد 50.6 درصد (طبق معمول) (قرابت و آرایم خوبه ولی معمولا توی لغت و املا و زبان فارسی مشکل دارم :Yahoo (68): )

----------


## wonshower

> *سلام دوستان 
> از اسم تاپیک مشخصه، 
> این تاپیک جهت شروع از صفر نیست! فقط دوستانی مطالعه اش کنن که منفی 33 درصد هستن و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مطالعه ای برای کنکور 99 نداشتند!
> داخل این 32 روز، قراره 2 سری 14 روزه رشد عالی داشته باشید، 
> دوستانی که قبلا شروع نداشتند و یا شروع شون جدی نبوده یا به هر دلیلی فکر میکنن الان میتونن حداقل 30 روز برای 99 با قاطعیت شروع به خوندن کنن پس بسم الله،**این برنامه شامل 4 فاز هست، به این ترتیب:
> **فاز اول : 14 روز نخست مطالعه مباحث پایه سوم
> فاز دوم : برگزاری آزمون جامع اول (آزمون توسط استارتر ارائه میشه)
> فاز سوم: 14 روز دوم مطالعه مباحث پایه دوم + بخشی از مباحث مهم تر و آسان تر پیش
> فاز چهارم: برگزاری آزمون جامع دوم**14 روز اول:
> ...


میشه بیشترتوضییح بدین چطور16ساعت میشه خوندمن از12ساعتذبیشترنرفتم لطفاتوضیحش بدین لازمه مباحث غیرمشترکارو بخونیم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط wonshower


میشه بیشترتوضییح بدین چطور16ساعت میشه خوندمن از12ساعتذبیشترنرفتم لطفاتوضیحش بدین لازمه مباحث غیرمشترکارو بخونیم


مثال:
از 5 صبح تا ساعت 24 شب ، 19 ساعت میشه، 3 ساعتشم ناهار و شام و استراحت های بین درس ها ، میشه 16 ساعت. از 12 شبم بخواب تا 5 صبح*

----------


## mahdi_artur

****کوییـــــــــــــــ2ــــ  ـــــــــز یهویی امشب***
"شــــــــــیمی جــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــامع"
چه بچه هایی که با برنامه ما میان چه بچه هایی که با برنامه ما جلو نمیان ،
هر دو گروه رو دعوت میکنم به کوییز یهویی امروز ،
کووییز یهویی های ما از هر درسی ممکنه باشه و برای پاسخ دادن به اون یه تایم مشخص خیلی کم بزارید و کامل بزنیدش و تحلیلش کنید،
دانلود کوویز یهویی امروز (((حتما دانلودددد کنید، بزنید و در زمان کیک و چایی خوردن تحلیل کنیددددد!!!)))
(تعداد سوالات: 75، درس: شیمی، نوع سوالات: خفن جااامع)

اگه خدایی نکرده درصد گرفتید اینجا درصد کوییزتونو بزارید ! اگرم خدا خواست و درصد نگرفتید که هیچ!*

----------


## Imana

شب بخير 
امروز من كنكور سازگارشده بانظام جديد سال95رو زدم باتحليل
.
.
.


 :10:

----------


## Imana

بخشيد سوالي داشتم 
سوالاتي كه ميذارين باعنوان كوييز نظام جديدن ياقديم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخه توسوالاي شيمي اوربيتالم ديدم ممنون ميشم ج بدين  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Fky

سلام ببخشید بازم به خاطر تا خیر مشکل نت داشتم چن روز 
گزارش روز دوم 11:30 تحلیل کامل فیزیک و زیست ک 96داخل و برنامه ثابت دینی و زیست 
گزارش روز سوم 11ساعت تحلیل شیمی و ریاضی 96 و برنامه ثابت زیست و دینی و رفع اشکال فیزیک 
پ ن: میدونم خیلی کمتر از چیزی که باید دارم می خونم فعلا دارم سعی می کنم زیر 11نیاد از فردا زیر 13نمی خونم 
امسال هر طور که شده باید دارو قبول شم تو این مدت حداقل 40%به میانگینم اضافه می کنم(اینا رو صرفا برای تعهد خودم بهش نوشتم )

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Imana


بخشيد سوالي داشتم 
سوالاتي كه ميذارين باعنوان كوييز نظام جديدن ياقديم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخه توسوالاي شيمي اوربيتالم ديدم ممنون ميشم ج بدين 


میکسی از سوالات هر دو نظامه*

----------


## mahsa26

سلام گزارش دیروز:
مطالعه و فیلمای تورق سریع فصل 6 زیست یازدهم
تست شیمی
تست فیزیک
کلا فاجعه بود :Yahoo (101): 
ولی امروز صب کنکور 98 رو زدم :Yahoo (4): 
برا تحلیلش چقد وقت بزار خوبه؟

----------


## be_quick

> *
> 
> میکسی از سوالات هر دو نظامه*


سلام آقا مهدی خیلی ممنون بابت تایپکای جمع بندی :22: 
میخواستم ی سوالی بپرسم اینکه اینجا گفتین تو یه ماه رتبه کمتر از پنج هزار ، آخه پس چرا خیلیا ناامیدن  :Yahoo (117): و میگن هرکاری تا الآن شده ، شده و از این به بعد خیلی محدود میشه درصدارو بالا برد چه برسه به شروع صفریا و هی اکثرا بهشون میگن بخونید تا پشیمون نشین و اونا هم این حرفو نمیخوان... میخوان بدونن تلاششون فقط واسه راضی کردن وجدانه یا واقعا رتبه خوبی هم میشه آورد، اینکه  یه ماه آخرو شل کنن، اونایی که خوندن، قطعا درصدا افت میکنه ولی اونایی که تو سی روز بالاتر از 15ساعت بخونن واقعا امکان داره درصدا از صفر برسه به ۵۰ تا ۸۰%؟!
پ.ن: ببخشید بچه ها بخدا من نمیخوام دلسردتون کنم این برداشتو از حرفام نکنین ... این سواله خیلیاس

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa26


سلام گزارش دیروز:
مطالعه و فیلمای تورق سریع فصل 6 زیست یازدهم
تست شیمی
تست فیزیک
کلا فاجعه بود
ولی امروز صب کنکور 98 رو زدم
برا تحلیلش چقد وقت بزار خوبه؟


خیلیم عالی
حداقل 1 روز حداکثر 2 روز (بستگی داره به خودتون)*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick


سلام آقا مهدی خیلی ممنون بابت تایپکای جمع بندی
میخواستم ی سوالی بپرسم اینکه اینجا گفتین تو یه ماه رتبه کمتر از پنج هزار ، آخه پس چرا خیلیا ناامیدن و میگن هرکاری تا الآن شده ، شده و از این به بعد خیلی محدود میشه درصدارو بالا برد چه برسه به شروع صفریا و هی اکثرا بهشون میگن بخونید تا پشیمون نشین و اونا هم این حرفو نمیخوان... میخوان بدونن تلاششون فقط واسه راضی کردن وجدانه یا واقعا رتبه خوبی هم میشه آورد، اینکه  یه ماه آخرو شل کنن، اونایی که خوندن، قطعا درصدا افت میکنه ولی اونایی که تو سی روز بالاتر از 15ساعت بخونن واقعا امکان داره درصدا از صفر برسه به ۵۰ تا ۸۰%؟!
پ.ن: ببخشید بچه ها بخدا من نمیخوام دلسردتون کنم این برداشتو از حرفام نکنین ... این سواله خیلیاس


از صفر به 30 40 درصد که زیاد مثال داشتیم، از صفر به 80 درصد رویا بافیه ، ولی در کل همه چیز به تلاش آدم بستگی داره، یک ماه آخر هر روزش برابر 10 روز ارزش داره*

----------


## be_quick

> *
> 
> از صفر به 30 40 درصد که زیاد مثال داشتیم، از صفر به 80 درصد رویا بافیه ، ولی در کل همه چیز به تلاش آدم بستگی داره، یک ماه آخر هر روزش برابر 10 روز ارزش داره*


درسته ولی واسه همون پنج هزار میانگین درسا نباید از 55% کمتر زده شه :Yahoo (113):  
پ.ن: بطورمیانگین همه ی درسا گفتم وگرنه میدونم با عمومی های بالای 70 میشه یکی دو درس اختصاصیو زیر پنجا زد.

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick


درسته ولی واسه همون پنج هزار میانگین درسا نباید از 55% کمتر زده شه 
پ.ن: بطورمیانگین همه ی درسا گفتم وگرنه میدونم با عمومی های بالای 70 میشه یکی دو درس اختصاصیو زیر پنجا زد.


بزارید کنکور 99 برگزار بشه بعد تخمین رتبه هم انجام میدیم
الان از کجا میدونید که امسال هم کنکور مثل سال گذشته است ، والا کسی خبری از سطح سوالات و سطح داوطلبین کنکور امسال نداره، همه چیز بعد برگزاری مشخص میشه.
ولی در کل من مطمئنم هیچ کدوم از بچه هایی که در چالش این تاپیک شرکت کردن 0 مطلق نیستن و حتی درصدای عالی هم بینشون هست.*

----------


## be_quick

> *
> 
> بزارید کنکور 99 برگزار بشه بعد تخمین رتبه هم انجام میدیم
> الان از کجا میدونید که امسال هم کنکور مثل سال گذشته است ، والا کسی خبری از سطح سوالات و سطح داوطلبین کنکور امسال نداره، همه چیز بعد برگزاری مشخص میشه.
> ولی در کل من مطمئنم هیچ کدوم از بچه هایی که در چالش این تاپیک شرکت کردن 0 مطلق نیستن و حتی درصدای عالی هم بینشون هست.*


خب تخمین رتبه براساس پارسال از هیچی که بهتره!  :Yahoo (4): 
اهان خوبه که قبلا خوندن
مرسی که وقت گذاشتین :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*پست اول تاپیک آپدیت شد، برنامه 1 ساعته شبانه جهت تکمیل مباحث عمومی به انتهای توضیحات اضافه شد*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*کوییـــــــــ(3)ـــــــز یهویی امروز"املا و لغات ادبیات جــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــامع کنکور"
چه بچه هایی که با برنامه ما میان چه بچه هایی که با برنامه ما جلو نمیان ،
هر دو گروه رو دعوت میکنم به کوییز یهویی امروز ،
کووییز یهویی های ما از هر درسی ممکنه باشه و برای پاسخ دادن به اون یه تایم مشخص خیلی کم بزارید و کامل بزنیدش و تحلیلش کنید،
دانلود کوویز یهویی امروز (((حتما دانلودددد کنید، بزنید و در زمان کیک و چایی خوردن تحلیل کنیددددد!!!)))
(تعداد سوالات: هر آزمون 20 سوال، درس: لغت و املا، نوع سوالات: خفن جااامع)
آزمون 1

آزمون 2

آزمون 3
*

----------


## Fky

> *
> 
> از صفر به 30 40 درصد که زیاد مثال داشتیم، از صفر به 80 درصد رویا بافیه ، ولی در کل همه چیز به تلاش آدم بستگی داره، یک ماه آخر هر روزش برابر 10 روز ارزش داره*


سلام اولا که خواستم تشکر بکنم ازتون به خاطر این تاپیک من تاحالا سه روز پشت سر هم 11نخونده بودم  :Yahoo (50): 
به خاطر کویز هاهم واقعنننن مممنون خیلی عالین من تازه دارم شروعشون می کنم به نظرتون اگه به جای اینکه بیام جامع حلشون کنم پخششون کنم تو هفته و هر روز کویز متنوع بگیرم بهتر نیست??
و یع سوال اینکه من فکر کردم اوضاعم خیلی رواله با توجه به ترازام ولی این ازمون جامع گذشته رو نابوودد بود درصدام و کنکور که میگیرم میانگین عمومیا 50-55 اختصاصیا 40-30ولی خب چون کنکورن و سوالا تکراریه درصدا خیلی بده چیکار کنم تو این مدت?? با تحلیل کامل ازمونا پیشرفت می کنم?? چون پیشرفتی نداشتم تا حالا 
 می رسم به داروسازی?? :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fky


سلام اولا که خواستم تشکر بکنم ازتون به خاطر این تاپیک من تاحالا سه روز پشت سر هم 11نخونده بودم 
به خاطر کویز هاهم واقعنننن مممنون خیلی عالین من تازه دارم شروعشون می کنم به نظرتون اگه به جای اینکه بیام جامع حلشون کنم پخششون کنم تو هفته و هر روز کویز متنوع بگیرم بهتر نیست??
و یع سوال اینکه من فکر کردم اوضاعم خیلی رواله با توجه به ترازام ولی این ازمون جامع گذشته رو نابوودد بود درصدام و کنکور که میگیرم میانگین عمومیا 50-55 اختصاصیا 40-30ولی خب چون کنکورن و سوالا تکراریه درصدا خیلی بده چیکار کنم تو این مدت?? با تحلیل کامل ازمونا پیشرفت می کنم?? چون پیشرفتی نداشتم تا حالا 
 می رسم به داروسازی??


بله بهتره اتفاقا پخش کنید در هفته و روزی 20 30 تست از کوییز ها رو حل کنید.
تحلیل آزمون رو دست کم نگیرید، خیلی از ضعف های شما مطمئنا بواسطه فراموشی و مرور نکردنه و شایدم نقصی در آموزشتون بوده یا حتی در آزمون دادن مهارت ندارید، همه این ضعف ها با آزمون دادن و تحلیل آزمون و مرور مباحثی که طی آزمون متوجه شدین فراموش شدن برطرف میشه.*

----------


## Fky

> *
> 
> بله بهتره اتفاقا پخش کنید در هفته و روزی 20 30 تست از کوییز ها رو حل کنید.
> تحلیل آزمون رو دست کم نگیرید، خیلی از ضعف های شما مطمئنا بواسطه فراموشی و مرور نکردنه و شایدم نقصی در آموزشتون بوده یا حتی در آزمون دادن مهارت ندارید، همه این ضعف ها با آزمون دادن و تحلیل آزمون و مرور مباحثی که طی آزمون متوجه شدین فراموش شدن برطرف میشه.*


ممنونم

----------


## mahsa26

باشه مرسی

----------


## Fky

سلام گزارش روز 4ام 
امروزم 11:30 رفع اشکال و مرور فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و عربی و زمین ! به برنامه ثابت زیست نرسیدم!!! تاریخ و لغت 
خداااا چرا نمیتونم ساعتمو بالا ببرم  :Yahoo (101): 
اییی خدااااا

----------


## فاطمه70

دیروز ۱۲ساعت :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Sogol511

> سلام من پایم چون واقعا عاصی شدم از این همه نخوندنا...ولی خب منطقیه 18ساعت در روز؟ شدنیه؟ برای یک روز میشه ولی برای 32روز پشت سرهم 18ساعت؟؟ یعنی روزی در بهترین حالت 5ساعت خواب!


سلام میشه بگید کجا باید پیامای جدید رو بخونم

----------


## Sogol511

سلام ببخشید من نمیدونستم چطور بیام چک کنم اینجا رو میخواستم بدونم من الان از اختصاصیا مباحثی خوندم و عمومی هم میانگین ۴۰ درصد دارم میشه بگید تا چه حد میتونم پیشرفت داشته باشم توی درسام برای خوندن شیمی و ریاضی مشکل اساسی دارم بنظرتون چه فصلهایی رو میتونم توی این مدت قوی کار کنم تا به درصد ۵۰ برسم؟؟

----------


## Fky

امروز 6h

----------


## kousar_s

سلام ممنون از کمکاتون با میانگین عمومی ۳۶ و تخصصی ۲۵ میشه تو این تایم پزشکی  اورد؟نظام جدیدم و امسال دوازدهم بودم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sogol511


سلام ببخشید من نمیدونستم چطور بیام چک کنم اینجا رو میخواستم بدونم من الان از اختصاصیا مباحثی خوندم و عمومی هم میانگین ۴۰ درصد دارم میشه بگید تا چه حد میتونم پیشرفت داشته باشم توی درسام برای خوندن شیمی و ریاضی مشکل اساسی دارم بنظرتون چه فصلهایی رو میتونم توی این مدت قوی کار کنم تا به درصد ۵۰ برسم؟؟


سلام
چیارو از ریاضی و شیمی تا الان مطالعه کردین؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر کوثر


سلام ممنون از کمکاتون با میانگین عمومی ۳۶ و تخصصی ۲۵ میشه تو این تایم پزشکی  اورد؟نظام جدیدم و امسال دوازدهم بودم


سلام 
کدوم منطقه ؟ سهمیه 25 درصد دارید؟ 
اگر سهمیه 25 درصد ندارید و همین درصدا بمونید نه ولی اگر برسونید به حداقل عمومی 70 ، اختصاصی 65 طبق 98 امید هست.*

----------


## kousar_s

سهمیه ی منطقه ۲ رو دارم فقط میشه تو این تایم مونده از این درصدا شروع کرد و به پزشکی رسید روزی چند ساعت نیاز؟.ممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر کوثر


سهمیه ی منطقه ۲ رو دارم فقط میشه تو این تایم مونده از این درصدا شروع کرد و به پزشکی رسید روزی چند ساعت نیاز؟.ممنون


من هیچ شناختی ندارم روی برنامه درسی و شخصیت علمی شما ولی اگر منطقی فکر کنیم شما باید الان حداقل روزی 14 ساعت با کیفیت بخونید و اگر همه درس ها رو تموم کردین و این درصدتونه آزمون بزنید و تحلیل کنید تا کم کم میانگین تون بالا بیاد ، اگرم نواقصی دارید سعی کنید روی این نواقص کار کنید، به طور کلی شدن و نشدن این موضوع دست خودتونه نه حرف من، همونطور که 1 شدن رتبه یک امسال هم امروز دست خودشه، میتونه این ماه درست نخونه و مثلا 100 بشه بجای یک ، میتونه بخونه و از 100ی که الان هست خودشو به رتبه 1 برسونه.
موفق باشید.*

----------


## Water lily

سلام من شروع می کنم از همین الان
ممنون از تاپیک خوبتون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mahsa26

سلام درصدای آزمون سه شنبم:
زیست 79.3 (42ص -7غ )
شیمی 62.85 (23ص - 3 غ)
ریاضی 35.55 (12ص - 4غ)
فیزیک 32.22 (10 ص - 1غ)
ادبیات 18.66 (7 ص - 7 غ)
عربی 37.3 (11 ص -5غ)
دینی 60 (17ص - 6غ)
زبان 10.66 (4ص - 4غ)
زمین 0

----------


## Unicorn_m

سلام من چند روز نبودم نت نداشتم ببخشید خلاصه...
این برنامه امروزم

پنجشنبه ۲ مرداد ۱۳۹۹
زیست بخش هورمون ها،سیستم ایمنی،تقسیم سلولی و نصف بخش تولید مثل
دینی دهم ۴ درس
دو سری آزمون عمومی از کتاب قلم چی با تحلیل
کل تایم: ۷۰۰ دقیقه...دیگه حال ندارم-_-

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa26


سلام درصدای آزمون سه شنبم:
زیست 79.3 (42ص -7غ )
شیمی 62.85 (23ص - 3 غ)
ریاضی 35.55 (12ص - 4غ)
فیزیک 32.22 (10 ص - 1غ)
ادبیات 18.66 (7 ص - 7 غ)
عربی 37.3 (11 ص -5غ)
دینی 60 (17ص - 6غ)
زبان 10.66 (4ص - 4غ)
زمین 0


سلام
اگه کنکور 98 بوده ، واقعا حیف فیزیک و عربی تونه که پایین باشه،
اگر عربی قواعد رو مطالعه نکردین (فکر میکنم ترجمه تون قوی باشه ولی قواعد نه) حتما دی وی دی قواعد واعظی رو از تلگرام دانلود کنید ببینید راحت درصدتون به 60 70 میرسه.
برای فیزیک هم چون 98 آسون ترین فیزیک 10 سال اخیر بود به نظرم فیزیک حذفی زیاد داشتید مگرنه باید حداقل راحت 60 70 میزدید، اون قسمتایی که حذف کردین ولی راحت تر بوده رو بخونید یا اگر نیازه مرور کنید، یه تاپیک هم بود به اسم 53 درصد فیزیک کنکور در یک ورق ، اونو بخونید مطالبش رو ، به نظرم شما 3 4 مبحث آسون تر رو که بخونید و مسلط بشید راحت به 50 الی 60  درصد برسید.*

----------


## yeetmaster

مهدی جان خسته نباشید
میشه درمورد مرور شیمی و اینکه اولویتارو به چه فصولی بدیم و . . . یه مقدار توضیح بدی؟ :Yahoo (35): 
تقریبا از خرداد به بعد خیلی رو عمومیا زوم کردم و اونارو رشد دادم ولی متاسفانه باعث شد یه مقدار از شیمیم غافل بشم. :Yahoo (50): 
میشه اولویت مرور پیشنهادی خودتو بگی؟ درصد هدفم حدود 55-60 درصد هست. 
الان خیلی نوسانی شده درصد شیمیم. یه آزمون جامع میزنم 70 درصد میشه یه جامع دیگه میزنم 30-40 درصد :Yahoo (35): 
دوست دارم تثبیتش کنم رو همون 55-60
(نظام جدید ریاضی)

----------


## Unicorn_m

نمیدونم اینجا جاش هست بگم یا نه ولی میشه همه اون تاپیکایی که چند روز پیش زدی در رابطه با شیمی،ادبیات و بقیه دروسو لینکشون رو تو پست اول بذاری؟
تاپیکای جامعی بودن اما متاسفانه چون آپ نشدن تو تاپیکای اخیر نیستن و دسترسی بهشون سخته...
اگرم نسبت به روز اول اون پستو آپدیت کردی و لینکا رو گذاشتی که بگو

----------


## mahsa26

بله کنکور 98 بود
متاسفانه مشکل زمانبندی دارم به ترجمه ها میرسم و فوقش ب متن
بله فیزیک هم حذفی زیاد داشتم اصلا نرسیدم بزنم چون معمولا فیزیکو میزارم آخرین درس
چشم دارم میخونم فیزیک 12 رو انشالله نتیجه بده ولی خیلی کند پیش میرم چون قوی نیستم زیاد
مرسی ک وقت میزارین

----------


## Unicorn_m

یه چیزی از همین الان بگم تایم امروز من ممکنه که نه یقینا افت زیادی خواهد کرد چون کراشم تو همین هیری ویری آلبوم جدید داده ببخشید خلاصه :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kousar_s

راستش من میخوام بدونم همچین چیزی ممکنه با این درصدا یا نه امید واهی هست یا هر چیز دیگه ای یه چیز غیر قابل باور هست یا واقعا ممکنه برای من که دانش اموز متوسطی هستم من مشاور دارم و قراره مباحث خیلی مهم که تست های زیادی دارن تو کنکور دارن رو بخونم اما واقعا موندم با شروع از این درصدا میشه تو این مدت پزشکی اورد یا نه .خیلی ممنونم از کمکاتون.اجرتون با خود خدا

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Unicorn_m


نمیدونم اینجا جاش هست بگم یا نه ولی میشه همه اون تاپیکایی که چند روز پیش زدی در رابطه با شیمی،ادبیات و بقیه دروسو لینکشون رو تو پست اول بذاری؟
تاپیکای جامعی بودن اما متاسفانه چون آپ نشدن تو تاپیکای اخیر نیستن و دسترسی بهشون سخته...
اگرم نسبت به روز اول اون پستو آپدیت کردی و لینکا رو گذاشتی که بگو


روی نام کاربری من بزنید بعدا گزینه نمایش مشخصات رو کلیک کنید بعدا قسمت تمام موضوعات آغاز شده (ارسال های انجمن) رو انتخاب کنید همه تاپیک ها میاد.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yeetmaster


مهدی جان خسته نباشید
میشه درمورد مرور شیمی و اینکه اولویتارو به چه فصولی بدیم و . . . یه مقدار توضیح بدی؟
تقریبا از خرداد به بعد خیلی رو عمومیا زوم کردم و اونارو رشد دادم ولی متاسفانه باعث شد یه مقدار از شیمیم غافل بشم.
میشه اولویت مرور پیشنهادی خودتو بگی؟ درصد هدفم حدود 55-60 درصد هست. 
الان خیلی نوسانی شده درصد شیمیم. یه آزمون جامع میزنم 70 درصد میشه یه جامع دیگه میزنم 30-40 درصد
دوست دارم تثبیتش کنم رو همون 55-60
(نظام جدید ریاضی)


احتمال میدم قسمت مسائل قوی باشی ولی قسمت حفظیات نه، چون درصد نوسانی شیمی معمولا به خاطر کم تسلطی بر مفاهیم و حفظیات شیمی هست نه مسائل، به نظرم اول از هر کاری اگر در حفظیات مشکل دارید برید سراغ متن کتاب و کامل دوره و مرورش کنید ، (هم پایه هم پیش) ، اولویت مرور برای کسی هست که تا الان هیچ مطلبی رو نخونده یا مسلط نشده ، یا تعداد زیادی فصل واسش باقی مونده اون شخص باید انتخابی بخونه الان، ولی برای مرور ما هیچ اولویتی اونم توی درس شیمی نداریم ، شما بار ها و بار ها باید نکات تست هایی که غلط زدین + متن و حفظیات و حاشیه های کتاب درسی رو مطالعه کنید، اگر هم داخل مسائل ضعف دارید (که من فکر نمی کنم) بهترین کار الان اینه که کتاب مسائل خط ویژه رو کار کنید (پیشنهاد دومم کتاب حل مسائل شیمی نشر دریافت آقای علمداری هست که واقعا بهترین کتاب مسائله که دیدم ولی برای نظام قدیمه که به نظرم هیچ اشکالی نداره یه نظام جدید هم این کتاب رو کار کنه ، این کتاب رو فکر می کنم احمدی نژاد هم سال پیش خونده بود با این که نظام جدید بود)
موفق باشی گل پسر*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر کوثر


راستش من میخوام بدونم همچین چیزی ممکنه با این درصدا یا نه امید واهی هست یا هر چیز دیگه ای یه چیز غیر قابل باور هست یا واقعا ممکنه برای من که دانش اموز متوسطی هستم من مشاور دارم و قراره مباحث خیلی مهم که تست های زیادی دارن تو کنکور دارن رو بخونم اما واقعا موندم با شروع از این درصدا میشه تو این مدت پزشکی اورد یا نه .خیلی ممنونم از کمکاتون.اجرتون با خود خدا


امید واهی نیست ، هر چیزی شدنیه، کنکور هم هنوز برگزار نشده و میشه به تعویقش چند درصدی امید داشت، حالا شما طبق نظر مشاورتون سفت و سخت درس بخونید و به نظرم به آینده فکر نکنید، فکر کردن به رتبه فقط باعث خراب شدن وضعیت روحی و استرس بیشتر میشه.*

----------


## konkurii99

> *
> 
> امید واهی نیست ، هر چیزی شدنیه، کنکور هم هنوز برگزار نشده و میشه به تعویقش چند درصدی امید داشت، حالا شما طبق نظر مشاورتون سفت و سخت درس بخونید و به نظرم به آینده فکر نکنید، فکر کردن به رتبه فقط باعث خراب شدن وضعیت روحی و استرس بیشتر میشه.*


شما به نظرتون کنکور تعویق می افته یا نه؟؟

----------


## Sogol511

شیمی دوم دبیرستان فقط از ریاضی هم آمار و احتمال و حد و مشتق و تابع  نمایی

----------


## _fateme

من از امشب شروع میکنم و گزارش میذارم. فقط هرکسی pdfدینی و دیفرانسیل خط ویژه نظام قدیم رو داره اگر میتونه برام بفرسته.اگرم کانالی میشناسید لطفا بگید خیلی نیاز دارم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkurii99


شما به نظرتون کنکور تعویق می افته یا نه؟؟


به نظرم بله، ولی اینجا ایرانه هیچی مشخص نیست.*

----------


## Sogol511

من اصلا بلد نیستم که این سایت رو چک‌کنم حتی پیاماتون نمیدونم کجا میره یا پیامای جدید سایتو بخوام بخونم واقعا چرا کسی راهنمایی نمیکنه ازکجا بخونم که جواب منو میدید یا نه

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sogol511


من اصلا بلد نیستم که این سایت رو چک‌کنم حتی پیاماتون نمیدونم کجا میره یا پیامای جدید سایتو بخوام بخونم واقعا چرا کسی راهنمایی نمیکنه ازکجا بخونم که جواب منو میدید یا نه ������


سلام
این لینک رو مطالعه کنید
آموزش های نحوه استفاده از امکانات انجمن*

----------


## Sogol511

سلام ممنون لطف کردید

----------


## Sogol511

آقا مهدی من درصدام اینه ادبیات ۵۰ ،عربی ۵۰،دینی ۶۰ ،زبان ۲۰ تا ۳۰ ،ریاضی ۲۰ ،زیست ۳۰،فیزیک ۳۰ ،شیمی ۲۰ بنظرتون چقد میتونم افزایش درصد داشته باشم تا پرستاری دولتی قبول بشم و میشه بگید اگه اطلاع دارید تا حدود چه درصد هایی میشه پرستاری قبول شد ،من درسایی که خوندم تا الان بیشتر از این درصد ها بودجه بندی کنکور رو دارن ولی توی آزمون های آزمایشی نه کنکور ها اینطوری میزنم بنظر شما چرا پایین میزنم میتونید راهنماییم کنید چطور بیشتر کنم درصدم رو ممنون میشم جوابمو بدید

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sogol511


آقا مهدی من درصدام اینه ادبیات ۵۰ ،عربی ۵۰،دینی ۶۰ ،زبان ۲۰ تا ۳۰ ،ریاضی ۲۰ ،زیست ۳۰،فیزیک ۳۰ ،شیمی ۲۰ بنظرتون چقد میتونم افزایش درصد داشته باشم تا پرستاری دولتی قبول بشم و میشه بگید اگه اطلاع دارید تا حدود چه درصد هایی میشه پرستاری قبول شد ،من درسایی که خوندم تا الان بیشتر از این درصد ها بودجه بندی کنکور رو دارن ولی توی آزمون های آزمایشی نه کنکور ها اینطوری میزنم بنظر شما چرا پایین میزنم میتونید راهنماییم کنید چطور بیشتر کنم درصدم رو ممنون میشم جوابمو بدید


شما زیست و شیمی رو باید به حداقل 55 و ریاضی رو به 30 درصد برسونید ، بقیه درصدا هم خوبه (زبان هم روی 40 درصد)
برای این که با مباحث مهمتر فیزیک و شیمی و زیست آشنایی پیدا کنید لطفا این 2 تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید:
53 درصد سوالات فیزیک کنکور 99 در یک فایل 2 صفحه ای (مهم و فـــوری)
راز بقا ǀ این قسمت: راز افزایش درصد در کمتر از دو هفته مانده به کنکور

آزمون های آزمایشی جامع که مد هستند و بچه ها شرکت می کنند (مثل قلم چی و گاها سنجش) معمولا یکی دو پله سخت تر از کنکور برگزار میشن پس نگران نباشید کنکور بهتر از این خواهید زد.
*

----------


## Sogol511

آقای دکتر خیلی از شما سپاسگزارم ممنون از راهنماییتون امیدوارم موفق و موید باشید

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

خوندن زیاد درد داره بخصوص اینکه ۱سال درست ننشستی پادرس و عادت  نداری.  نفس ادم میگیره . ادم تمام تنش درد میکنه عین معتادا .‌ دلم مورفین میخواد و یه اپسیلون از پتدین .  :Yahoo (19): 
دکتر میشه چیزی بگید؟! حداقل یه دلداری  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nyr.mhn.93


خوندن زیاد درد داره بخصوص اینکه ۱سال درست ننشستی پادرس و عادت  نداری.  نفس ادم میگیره . ادم تمام تنش درد میکنه عین معتادا .‌ دلم مورفین میخواد و یه اپسیلون از پتدین . 
دکتر میشه چیزی بگید؟! حداقل یه دلداری 


دلداری من اینه: فقط و فقط 25 روز دیگه مونده 
25 روز دیگه تمااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااام
والسلام*

----------


## Fky

معذرت خواهی از خودم به خاطر این دو روز که حالم خیلی بد بود امروز 10h

----------


## Fky

> *
> 
> امید واهی نیست ، هر چیزی شدنیه، کنکور هم هنوز برگزار نشده و میشه به تعویقش چند درصدی امید داشت، حالا شما طبق نظر مشاورتون سفت و سخت درس بخونید و به نظرم به آینده فکر نکنید، فکر کردن به رتبه فقط باعث خراب شدن وضعیت روحی و استرس بیشتر میشه.*


واقعننن بگین اگه این مدتو خیلی خوب تحلیل و رفع اشکال کرد به حدود چند درصد پیشرفت میشه دل خوش کرد? البته برای کسی که تقریبا همه چیو خونده مثلا تو فیزیک ازمونا قبلا 50-60 میزده ولی الان کنکورا رو 30 می زنه  :Yahoo (17): همچنین برای زیست خط به خط کتاب درسی جلو چشامه ولی 50-55 میزنم در حالی که انتظارم خییلیییی بیش از این بود !!!! 
اونم کنکورا اخه کسی که سراسریای تکراری رو اینطوری می زنه چه خاکی تو سرش کنه?????? 
حداقل میشه رسید به پردیسی چیزی?:'(

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fky


واقعننن بگین اگه این مدتو خیلی خوب تحلیل و رفع اشکال کرد به حدود چند درصد پیشرفت میشه دل خوش کرد? البته برای کسی که تقریبا همه چیو خونده مثلا تو فیزیک ازمونا قبلا 50-60 میزده ولی الان کنکورا رو 30 می زنه همچنین برای زیست خط به خط کتاب درسی جلو چشامه ولی 50-55 میزنم در حالی که انتظارم خییلیییی بیش از این بود !!!! 
اونم کنکورا اخه کسی که سراسریای تکراری رو اینطوری می زنه چه خاکی تو سرش کنه?????? 
حداقل میشه رسید به پردیسی چیزی?:'(


اون مرور آخر معجزه می کنه ، از تاپیک افزایش درصد غافل نشید...
راز بقا ǀ این قسمت: راز افزایش درصد در کمتر از دو هفته مانده به کنکور*

----------


## Fky

سلام امروز 10h شیمی تست مروری از هر سه سال فیزیک پیش یک ثابت زیست و دینی

----------


## mahdi_artur

*چقدر زود رفت پایین*

----------


## Fky

امروز 7/30. بی کیفیت ترین مطالعه عمرم!

----------


## Fky

> *سلام دوستان 
> از اسم تاپیک مشخصه، 
> این تاپیک جهت شروع از صفر نیست! فقط دوستانی مطالعه اش کنن که منفی 33 درصد هستن و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مطالعه ای برای کنکور 99 نداشتند!
> داخل این 32 روز، قراره 2 سری 14 روزه رشد عالی داشته باشید، 
> دوستانی که قبلا شروع نداشتند و یا شروع شون جدی نبوده یا به هر دلیلی فکر میکنن الان میتونن حداقل 30 روز برای 99 با قاطعیت شروع به خوندن کنن پس بسم الله،**این برنامه شامل 4 فاز هست، به این ترتیب:
> **فاز اول : 14 روز نخست مطالعه مباحث پایه سوم
> فاز دوم : برگزاری آزمون جامع اول (آزمون توسط استارتر ارائه میشه)
> فاز سوم: 14 روز دوم مطالعه مباحث پایه دوم + بخشی از مباحث مهم تر و آسان تر پیش
> فاز چهارم: برگزاری آزمون جامع دوم**14 روز اول:
> ...


سلام 
سوال ریاضی و فیزیک کنکور های 10سال گذشته pdfشو دارین شما???با پاسخ تشریحی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام 
> سوال ریاضی و فیزیک کنکور های 10سال گذشته pdfشو دارین شما???با پاسخ تشریحی


داخل نت فک کنم دسته بندی شده ریاضی باشه ، (حالا یکمم قدیمی باشه ولی مطمئنم سرچ کنین پیدا بشه)
ولی سوالات فیزیک رو کامل داخل این تاپیک گذاشتم:
دانلود بزرگترین بانک تست فیزیک کشور [پیشنهاد ویژه Artur]

----------


## Fky

چرا هیچکس دیگه اینجا گزارش نمیده 
امروز 9/30

----------


## mahdi_artur

> چرا هیچکس دیگه اینجا گزارش نمیده 
> امروز 9/30


خیره انشالله...

----------


## Fky

> چرا هیچکس دیگه اینجا گزارش نمیده 
> امروز 9/30


من نمیدونم کارم درسته یانه ولی چون ساعت مطالعه ام به شدت افت کرده دیگه باکرنومتر نمی گیرم فقط گزارش میدم 
برنامه ثابت زیست و دینی فیزیک شیمی ریاضی سادات ازمون عمومی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من نمیدونم کارم درسته یانه ولی چون ساعت مطالعه ام به شدت افت کرده دیگه باکرنومتر نمی گیرم فقط گزارش میدم 
> برنامه ثابت زیست و دینی فیزیک شیمی ریاضی سادات ازمون عمومی


درگیرن همه ، درسته امروز با هر کی مخالف تعویق بود بحث کردم ولی الان تو این تایم حساس کسی آنلاین باشه و بحثای تعویقو دنبال کنه خیلی تایم درسیش پایین میاد، یه پیشنهاد برادرانه دارم واست، اینجام کسی نیست که بهم منفی بده و جوابمو بخواد بده، ولی از فردا سعی کن فقط این موقع آنلاین بشی و خبرا رو چک کنی و گزارش بدی ، دیگه چاره ای نیست، من فکر میکردم قراره مثل تعویق اول زود قضیه رو تموم کنن بره ولی خب نشد ، بیشتر از این پس درگیرش نشی بهتره...

----------


## Fky

> درگیرن همه ، درسته امروز با هر کی مخالف تعویق بود بحث کردم ولی الان تو این تایم حساس کسی آنلاین باشه و بحثای تعویقو دنبال کنه خیلی تایم درسیش پایین میاد، یه پیشنهاد برادرانه دارم واست، اینجام کسی نیست که بهم منفی بده و جوابمو بخواد بده، ولی از فردا سعی کن فقط این موقع آنلاین بشی و خبرا رو چک کنی و گزارش بدی ، دیگه چاره ای نیست، من فکر میکردم قراره مثل تعویق اول زود قضیه رو تموم کنن بره ولی خب نشد ، بیشتر از این پس درگیرش نشی بهتره...


بله درسته  
اتفاقا خودمم بهش فکر می کردم 
از پنلم خارج میشم تا بعد کنکور من خیلی تلاش کردم این مدت با وجود اینکه شرایطم خیلی خاص بود شاید 1%کنکوریا هم مثل من نبودن با این وجود تراز 5300 کردم 7200 این دو هفته گند زدم به کل زندگی با این تعویق چرتی که اخرشم نمیدن واقعن متاسفم برای خودم 
ممنونم به خاطر توصیه تون

----------


## Saghar78

چقدر ناراحت شدم دیدم اینجا یکم خلوت شده 
این تایپک الان باید از خوندنای زیادتون بترررکههه
این تایم خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمههه
خیلی تو تغییر رتبه تاثیر داره
شب امتحاناتون یادتون بیاد!  :Yahoo (21):  موقع امتحان چ قدر تاثیر داشت
هرروز الان هم همون قدر تاثیر داره
اصلا اصلا درگیر تعویق نشید فقط تلاش کنید قوی قوی بخونید و کم نیارین
اونی ک الان درگیر حاشیه نشه و با هرسطحی جدی بخونه بُرده : )
خلاصه بخونید بچه ها.
ان شالله خبر قبولی هاتون .

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

.......

----------


## 11Parnian

سلام خوب هستین؟من تا الان همه ی درسامو خوب خوندم به جز زیست.میشه بگید تو این تایم کدوم فصل و قسمت ها رو بخونم بتونم به درصد60-70 برسم؟چون بقیه درسامو خوب پیش بردم میتونم وقت زیادی واسه زیست تو این مدت بذارم

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> درگیرن همه ، درسته امروز با هر کی مخالف تعویق بود بحث کردم ولی الان تو این تایم حساس کسی آنلاین باشه و بحثای تعویقو دنبال کنه خیلی تایم درسیش پایین میاد، یه پیشنهاد برادرانه دارم واست، اینجام کسی نیست که بهم منفی بده و جوابمو بخواد بده، ولی از فردا سعی کن فقط این موقع آنلاین بشی و خبرا رو چک کنی و گزارش بدی ، دیگه چاره ای نیست، من فکر میکردم قراره مثل تعویق اول زود قضیه رو تموم کنن بره ولی خب نشد ، بیشتر از این پس درگیرش نشی بهتره...


چرا نمیشه بهتون پ خ داد؟!  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> چرا نمیشه بهتون پ خ داد؟!


بدلیل جلوگیری از حواشی بستم خصوصی رو ، سوالاتتون رو اگر میشه همین جا مطرح کنید 
ممنون

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> بدلیل جلوگیری از حواشی بستم خصوصی رو ، سوالاتتون رو اگر میشه همین جا مطرح کنید 
> ممنون


آهان اوکی! خواستم بگم : این تاپیکتون خیلی بهم کمک کرد و یه مدته خوب میخونم همون مدل خوندن که تو اول تاپیک گفتید ولی تا الان اینجا گزارش نفرسادم ،الان دوست دارم واقعا یه جا گزارش بدم و بین چند نفر که واقعا ۲۴ساعته از جونشون مایه میذارن و میخونن باشم انرژیم بیشتر تر شه ولی متاسفانه اولا اینجا نه اون مدلی کسی میخونه(البته شایدم میخونن رو نمیکنن و مطمئناً بعضیا میخونن ۲۴ساعته) دوما طبق معمول همون اول کار فقط بعضیا اومدن گفتند ما هستیم و اینا بعد چند روز خبری نشد دیگه ازشون سوما این تاپیک خیلیا میان همینجوری یه سری میزنن میرن باورکنید الان تعداد افراد انلاینی که الان تو این تاپیک هستند حداقل ۱۰نفرن! بدون اینکه بیان گزارش بدن و خوشم نمیاد کسی که گزارش نمیده بیاد گزارش رو ببینه! ازین رو گفتم شما جز اینجا جایِ دیگه گروهی چیزی خیلی محدود چند نفره ندارید که بچه ها گزارش بدن و واقعا طوفانی بخونن این ۲۰ روز رو ؟! ایکاش بود   :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> آهان اوکی! خواستم بگم : این تاپیکتون خیلی بهم کمک کرد و یه مدته خوب میخونم همون مدل خوندن که تو اول تاپیک گفتید ولی تا الان اینجا گزارش نفرسادم ،الان دوست دارم واقعا یه جا گزارش بدم و بین چند نفر که واقعا ۲۴ساعته از جونشون مایه میذارن و میخونن باشم انرژیم بیشتر تر شه ولی متاسفانه اولا اینجا نه اون مدلی کسی میخونه(البته شایدم میخونن رو نمیکنن و مطمئناً بعضیا میخونن ۲۴ساعته) دوما طبق معمول همون اول کار فقط بعضیا اومدن گفتند ما هستیم و اینا بعد چند روز خبری نشد دیگه ازشون سوما این تاپیک خیلیا میان همینجوری یه سری میزنن میرن باورکنید الان تعداد افراد انلاینی که الان تو این تاپیک هستند حداقل ۱۰نفرن! بدون اینکه بیان گزارش بدن و خوشم نمیاد کسی که گزارش نمیده بیاد گزارش رو ببینه! ازین رو گفتم شما جز اینجا جایِ دیگه گروهی چیزی خیلی محدود چند نفره ندارید که بچه ها گزارش بدن و واقعا طوفانی بخونن این ۲۰ روز رو ؟! ایکاش بود


حاشیه گروه 100 ها برابر بدتر از اینجاست ، 
همین جا گزارش بدین، 10 نفر میبینن ولی چون عضو سایت نیستن گزارش نمیدن، بقیه هم مطمئن باشین دارن سفت و سخت میخونن که فرصت نکردن بیان اینجا
یه پیشنهاد هم دارم:
برای گزارش دادن لازم نیست وارد فروم بشید
فقط کافیه لینک این تاپیک رو سیو کنید و جهت گزارش فقط وارد همین تاپیک بشید تا وقتتون زیاد تلف نشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام خوب هستین؟من تا الان همه ی درسامو خوب خوندم به جز زیست.میشه بگید تو این تایم کدوم فصل و قسمت ها رو بخونم بتونم به درصد60-70 برسم؟چون بقیه درسامو خوب پیش بردم میتونم وقت زیادی واسه زیست تو این مدت بذارم


سلام ، پیشنهاد میکنم تاپیک راز بقای افزایش درصد رو بخونید 
راز بقا ǀ این قسمت: راز افزایش درصد در کمتر از دو هفته مانده به کنکور

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> حاشیه گروه 100 ها برابر بدتر از اینجاست ، 
> همین جا گزارش بدین، 10 نفر میبینن ولی چون عضو سایت نیستن گزارش نمیدن، بقیه هم مطمئن باشین دارن سفت و سخت میخونن که فرصت نکردن بیان اینجا
> یه پیشنهاد هم دارم:
> برای گزارش دادن لازم نیست وارد فروم بشید
> فقط کافیه لینک این تاپیک رو سیو کنید و جهت گزارش فقط وارد همین تاپیک بشید تا وقتتون زیاد تلف نشه


اوکی دکتر همینجا میذارم پ .مرسی

----------


## این منم

کاش ی نفر بهم کمک کنه من تموم زندگیم محتاج این موفقیته تازه بیدارشدم واگه انسال نتونم دیگه هیچوقت نمیتونم کسی هست بهن بگه چجوری بخونم تاحداقل پرستاری قبول بشم؟من شرایط خانوادگی واوضاع مالی خوبی ندارم نمیتونم بامشاورمشورت کنم منتظر پیام ازطرفتون هستم
میشه بهم بگید چجوری بخونم ۲۰روز رو تابتونم حداقل پرستاری قبول بشم؟

----------


## 11Parnian

> سلام ، پیشنهاد میکنم تاپیک راز بقای افزایش درصد رو بخونید 
> راز بقا ǀ این قسمت: راز افزایش درصد در کمتر از دو هفته مانده به کنکور


دیدم تاپیکو میشه واضح تر راهنمایی کنید من واقعا گیرم تو زیسته خیلی سردرگمم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> دیدم تاپیکو میشه واضح تر راهنمایی کنید من واقعا گیرم تو زیسته خیلی سردرگمم


این فایل رو دقیق بخونید

----------


## Sogol511

سلام آقای دکتر شما بنظرتون تعویق هست برای کنکور یا نه من خیلی استرس گرفتم نمیتونم روی درسا تمرکز کنم خیلی میترسم قبول نشم اگه ممکنه و اطلاع دارید برای رشته پرستاری حداقل درصد اختصاصی و عمومی رو بگید برای منطقه 2هر شهری هم باشه فرق نداره فقط میخوام بدونم آخرین قبولی پرستاری چه رتبه و درصدی هست ممنون میشم اطلاع بدید بهم

----------


## yeetmaster

*حالا که تونستید مقداری زمان به دست بیارید حداقل به خوبی ازش استفاده کنید
کمی تاپیک درسی
up*

----------


## m-h-s-h

سلام.اگه تعویق واقعی باشه(که احتمالا هست) من برای بدست آوردن درصد های میانگین عمومی ها 80 و فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی 40 تا 60 و زیست بالای 80 و درنهایت پزشکی کرمانشاه تمام تلاشمو میکنم.این پیام اینجا هست و من بعد از اعلام رتبه ها میام و رتبه مو میگم.به امید موفقیت همه ی درس خوانا.
#قبولی پزشکی در یک ماه

----------


## indomitable

لدفا برای ۱۴۰۰ هم از این تاپیک بزن
 @mahdi_artur@

----------


## rayden

> لدفا برای ۱۴۰۰ هم از این تاپیک بزن
>  @mahdi_artur@


موافقم

----------


## rayden

> سلام.اگه تعویق واقعی باشه(که احتمالا هست) من برای بدست آوردن درصد های میانگین عمومی ها 80 و فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی 40 تا 60 و زیست بالای 80 و درنهایت پزشکی کرمانشاه تمام تلاشمو میکنم.این پیام اینجا هست و من بعد از اعلام رتبه ها میام و رتبه مو میگم.به امید موفقیت همه ی درس خوانا.
> #قبولی پزشکی در یک ماه


سلام دوست عزیز قبول شدین؟

----------


## Dillon

واسه ما نظام جدیدی ها هم یه تاپیک 40 روزه بزن لطفاااااااا🤕

----------


## mahdi_artur

*این تاپیک رو الان دیدم
یادش به خیر

بعنوان استارتر سال گذشته اواخر آبان بود که شخصی به بنده خارج از فضای این فروم پیغامی فرستاد و رتبه اش ۵۲۰۰ و خورده ای شده بود (دقیقا ۶۰ روز به کنکور شروع کرده بود به خواندن) 
حالا بحث من چیز دیگه ای هست...
من نمی گویم که میخواهم دنیا را عوض کنم، 
اما گارانتی میکنم 
جرقه ای در ذهن آن کسی میزنم که
قرار است دنیا را تغییر دهد...

شما هر موقع از سال که دست به تغییر بزنید و از جان و دل برای ثبات تغییرات مثبت تون مایه بگذارید قطعا با گذر زمان بهتون ثابت میشه که خواستن توانستن است. حتی اگر وقت کم باشد و کارها زیاد.*

----------


## ANIT

​سلام میخواستم بدونم اگه بخوام برنامه 3 روز ازمون جامع و داشته باشم این برنامه رو چجوری میتونم اجرا کنم که هم ازمون پوشش داده بشه هم مباحثی که نخوندم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین

----------


## m-h-s-h

سلام خوب هستین؟نه متاسفانه.اونموقع شبا سه ساعت میخوابیدم و بقیش درس میخوندم.امیدوار به تعویق یکماهه بودم.وقتی تعویق نخورد آتیشم خوابید و افتادم برای ۱۴۰۰.انشاله اگه رشته ی خوبی قبول شم میام نحوه ی قبول شدن و اتفاقات سالهای کنکورم رو مینویسم.برامون دعا کنید...

----------


## tamanaviki

سلامچرا ۱۴ روز دوم و بقیه برنامه رو دیگ ننوشتین؟؟؟؟

----------


## rayden

جناب آرتور 

نمیدونم تاحالا چند نفر ازتون تشکر کردن
ولی باخودم گفتم منم اینو اینجا بنویسم
یکی از معدود دلایلی که من میومدم انجمن تاپیک های شما بود (دراصل چک میکردم ببینم تاپیک جدیدی گذاشتین یا نه)
این تاپیکو وقتی پارسال که اولین کنکورم بود دیدم خیلی زود برنامشو چاپ کردم زدم دیوار روبروی میزم هرچی هم که تو تاپیک گفته بودین روی یه کاغذ یادداشت کردم
خلاصه ما خوندیم تا اونجایی که از این برنامه تونستیم 
رتبه مونم همچین برای بار اول (و اینکه فقط یه ماه جدی خوندیم ) بد نشد حالا دوست ندارم رتبه بگم ولی فرهنگیان مجاز شدم و همچنین پرستاری هم میاوردم

تا الان هیچوقت مستقیم نظرمو نسبت به تاپیک هاتون نگفتم و همیشه مهمان گونه میخوندمشون 
پارسال هم که دودل بودم بمونم یا نه 
وقتی تاپیک برنامه 4 ماهه شما رو دیدم 
رفتم از دانشگاه(یه جورایی از رشتم متنفر بودم ولی نمیخواستم این حقیقتو قبول کنم) انصراف دادم و شروع کردم واسه. 1400(ناموسا کسایی که هنوز شروع نکردین جدی و دو دل هستین بخونین تا اونجا که میتونین مطمئن باشین نتیجه اش بد نمیشه)

خلاصه کلام اینکه
ممنون از اینکه اینهمه برای بقیه وقت میزارین و با حوصله به همه سوالات پاسخ میدید
تو این دوره زمونه کمتر کسی پیدا میشه اینجوری بدون هزینه ای وقت بزاره و هدفش موفقیت بقیه باشه یا اینکه مسیر زندگی شونو عوض کنه
ممنون
واقعا ممنون
شما واقعا برای من الهام بخشین دوست دارم م یه روز ی مثل شما به بقیه کمک کنم
قلب خیلی بزرگی دارین
امیدوارم تو زندگی تون همیشه سلامت و خوشبخت باشید :-)
پی نوشت : اگه جای اشتباهی نظرمو نوشتم عذر میخوام

----------


## Dillon

> جناب آرتور 
> 
> نمیدونم تاحالا چند نفر ازتون تشکر کردن
> ولی باخودم گفتم منم اینو اینجا بنویسم
> یکی از معدود دلایلی که من میومدم انجمن تاپیک های شما بود (دراصل چک میکردم ببینم تاپیک جدیدی گذاشتین یا نه)
> این تاپیکو وقتی پارسال که اولین کنکورم بود دیدم خیلی زود برنامشو چاپ کردم زدم دیوار روبروی میزم هرچی هم که تو تاپیک گفته بودین روی یه کاغذ یادداشت کردم
> خلاصه ما خوندیم تا اونجایی که از این برنامه تونستیم 
> رتبه مونم همچین برای بار اول (و اینکه فقط یه ماه جدی خوندیم ) بد نشد حالا دوست ندارم رتبه بگم ولی فرهنگیان مجاز شدم و همچنین پرستاری هم میاوردم
> 
> ...


تراز کنکورتون بالای 7000شد؟

----------


## rayden

> تراز کنکورتون بالای 7000شد؟


بله

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kousar_s


سلام میشه پیغام خصوصی رو جواب بدین .لطف میکنین


سلام دوست عزیز این مدت نرسیدم پیامای دوستان رو جواب بدم. شرمنده*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

وقتش بپره بالا

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

یعنی شدنیه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

امشب اولین ازمون جامع سنجش پایه رو ثبت نام کردم ، ۳۰ روز زمان ، البته ازمون جامع دیگم هست مابینش.
یاده کنکور ۹۹ افتادم که ۳۰تا ازین ۲۴ساعته ها مونده بود بهش و اگر یکم فقط میجنبیدم الان....واقعا الان اینجا نبودم...و اون موقع بااین تاپیک از بعد روانیش خودم برای خودم مدتی میخوندم به همین خاطر یاده اینجا افتادم..
دوست دارم این ۳۰روز اینجا بیام گزارش بذارمو..و صد البته میدونم دو تا تاپیک دیگه موجوده و دوستان هستند برای گزارشو...

بریم ببینیم از الان تا اخرشبمون چه کاره ایم...

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> بریم ببینیم از الان تا اخرشبمون چه کاره ایم...

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

امیدوارم این استرس های لعنتی ازمون دور شه و زندگیمون ارامش... 
اگر شمام حستون خوب نیست به محک پولی واریز کنید عیدی بدید به بچه های کنسری، حالتون بهتر میشه. 
بخاطر استرس زیادم نمیتونستم گزارش بذارم. 
تنهام تو اتاق،  همیشه دعا میکردم سال تحویل، امسال نمیکنم!  بریم تا 1شب چند چندیم. 
عیدتون مبارک.

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> بریم تا 1شب چند چندیم. .






بریم بازه ۶ساعته بعدی ..

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> بریم بازه ۶ساعته بعدی ..






اینم بازه پایانی اخرین روز اسفند ! بریم برا ریکاوری البته اگر ماکزیممم تا ۶ونیم اینجا نبودم مستحق لگد هستم ..گفتم ریکاوری نگفتم خواب زمستانی.
شب هممون آروم و عاقبتمون بخیر.

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

صلام صبحمون بخیر.  بریم بازه 6ساعته پیش رو...

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

پایان پارت یک 




یکم پرروتر .. یکم صبورتر ..یکم متمرکزتر ..ادامه بدیم ...

بریم برا شش ساعت دوم ...

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

اینم از پارت دوم .

وقت خوندن الانه ..نه دو هفته به کنکور...دو هفته به کنکور هرچی بخونی اگر قبلا نخونده باشی هیچ فایده ای نداره اون موقع هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد ..دریابیم الانو...
#مخاطب_خودم
بریم برا پارت سه .

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

پارت سوم و پایانی .

از این لحظه به بعد متعهد بودنمون به کارمون رو با عملمون نشون میدیم...بریم تو تنهاییمون فقط و فقط خودمون باشیم و کتابایی که جلومون بازن..به محض کنکور دادنمون همه چیمون عوض میشه.. این روزها تمرین کنیم نادیده بگیریم هرچیزیو که مانع پیشرفت و ارامشمون میشه میخواد خواب باشه شخص خاصی باشه حرفی و فکری باشه...درگیر خودمون باشیم فقط.
#مخاطب_خودم 
شبمون و عاقبتمون بخیر.

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

پارت یک.

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93



----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> امشب اولین ازمون جامع سنجش پایه رو ثبت نام کردم ، ۳۰ روز زمان ..


و کارت ورود به جلسه ازمون جامع پایه سنجش صادر شد!!!  اونم حضوری!  و چه زوووووووود گذشت 30 روز و چقدرررر زمان بود،  خیلی زودم میاد کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور.. 
هممون موفق باشیم .

----------


## amen

up

----------

